# 5 Weeks at Marriott Ko'Olina



## JanT

I posted earlier in the Hawaii Poll/Covid-19 thread about our experience getting through HNL after arrival so, I'll skip most of that other than to say it took about 30 minutes to get through it and wasn't difficult at all.  We just had everything ready to present (QR code, hard copy of our negative Covid tests) and it was fairly simple to get through.  No bad mojo from employees there - very friendly but the security guy did say once tourists return it would mess up his commute from where he lives.  He was laughing though so it didn't appear to be too big of a problem for him.  I told him to move closer to the airport and he said he had just moved away from there.  LoL

We flew on American Airlines from DFW on the 787 Dreamliner in First Class. Oh my goodness!! What a wonderful experience! Each First Class passenger had their own "cubicle" complete with full flat-reclining seats, 24" monitor with tons of entertainment options, Boze-like headphones, full-size pillow, comforter, wonderful food options, etc. Two movies, a couple of episodes of Friends and we were landing. 7 and 1/2 hours went by in a flash. I honestly cannot say enough positive about that experience. I will never fly a long flight to Hawaii again without flying on that style of aircraft. We flew using miles this time around but I would be willing to pay for First Class if needed - it was that nice.

We got our rental car from Alamo and made a quick stop at Walmart to pick up some minor necessities before we headed to Ko' Olina. Oh goodness! What a zoo!! I was shocked at the number of people in the store but everyone had their masks on (properly) and were friendly. We got in and out as quickly as we could. Even with the nice flight I was tired and just wanted to crash.

We arrived at Ko' Olina and the main entrance was blocked off, forcing us to instead go to the parking lot of the Hale Kona building which was a bit confusing at first to find our way to the door that would eventually lead us to check-in. Goodness gracious - the door leading from the parking lot to the interior is FILTHY!! They really need to clean it - OFTEN. But, we got to check-in and there were 5 windows open with people at them checking in, with people in each line behind them waiting. But, not a ton of people - it was actually very quiet which was kind of strange because it's normally crazy busy up there. We checked in without an issue, asking to be in the same unit for the 5 weeks we are here, which we are able to do. Headed back to the car to get our stuff and were lucky enough to get a luggage cart because they were scarce.

Got to our unit and were pleasantly surprised to see that we had a unit with a Marina view and when sitting on our balcony, we can look to the right and see the ocean.  Not a great view but certainly much, much better than we anticipated since all of our II reservations were Mountain/Island View.  We can see the refinery from here but it just kind of fades away since the Marina is there.  We would have loved to have a true ocean view but we're good with what we have based on what we could have gotten.  The unit looked clean but I wiped everything down with wipes and noticed that everything is sticky (presumably from whatever cleaning agent they are using).    The unit is showing a little bit of age but in general still very nice.  Everyone at the front desk was very friendly as always and didn't seem to have a problem with people coming in.  

We made a return trip to Walmart on Sunday (I knew better but went anyway).  Again....an absolute zoo!!!  People were still masked up though and still were friendly but you cannot move in that store without tripping over someone or something.  They really need to build a bigger store.  I couldn't find everything I needed there for my cake baking so ended up at Target yesterday which was incredibly quiet.  Again, everyone friendly and seemingly happy to have tourists again.  (Not so with the brief stop we had to make at Safeway to grab something I couldn't find elsewhere.  The person there couldn't get us out of there fast enough. )  We got everything we needed for the first week and called it good because I just wanted to relax again.  I'm finding as I get older I just don't have the kind of stamina I used to have when we traveled.   Bugs the heck out of me!!!

We've taken our daily walk each day but have been forced to delay it today as it was raining earlier. This was a good time to write this update. It is quiet in the general Ko'Olina area. Aulani is still closed it appears and while the little area of shopping is somewhat open there's not a lot of activity. It feels very strange to be here with so little activity but I'm looking forward to that. I need some peace and quiet and honestly, Ko'Olina is my "Happy Place." It's probably my favorite of all the Marriott resorts we've been to. There is something about stepping onto this property that literally just pulls the negative energy right out of me.  The Lagoons were very quiet yesterday but on the weekend we saw a lot of cars making their way to the parking lots.  We didn't even venture in that direction so I'm not sure how crowded they were.

We are being very, very careful in terms of Covid - no eating in restaurants, hanging out in large groups, etc.  I will be getting in touch with #frank808 and others who are scheduled to arrive soon and we are planning to try to get together - some of us meeting for the first time.  Well actually, I haven't met any of them so am really looking forward to it.

Will write more later but I am thinking of all my TUGGER friends across the world, praying for your happiness, safety, and health as we all face incredibly trying times. I know how blessed we are to be here in this paradise and do not take for granted the blessings of my life that allows me the privilege to travel.   Here's a couple of pictures I took quickly to share.


----------



## Lv2Trvl

Aloha Jan
Looks great! Thanks for including the pictures. I can picture it now. One of my favorite spots also. We always stay in Naia tower facing the harbor. Can watch the activity of the ships and barges coming and going. Enjoy!
Alice


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

JanT said:


> I posted earlier in the Hawaii Poll/Covid-19 thread about our experience getting through HNL after arrival so, I'll skip most of that other than to say it took about 30 minutes to get through it and wasn't difficult at all.  We just had everything ready to present (QR code, hard copy of our negative Covid tests) and it was fairly simple to get through.  No bad mojo from employees there - very friendly but the security guy did say once tourists return it would mess up his commute from where he lives.  He was laughing though so it didn't appear to be too big of a problem for him.  I told him to move closer to the airport and he said he had just moved away from there.  LoL
> 
> We flew on American Airlines from DFW on the 787 Dreamliner in First Class. Oh my goodness!! What a wonderful experience! Each First Class passenger had their own "cubicle" complete with full flat-reclining seats, 24" monitor with tons of entertainment options, Boze-like headphones, full-size pillow, comforter, wonderful food options, etc. Two movies, a couple of episodes of Friends and we were landing. 7 and 1/2 hours went by in a flash. I honestly cannot say enough positive about that experience. I will never fly a long flight to Hawaii again without flying on that style of aircraft. We flew using miles this time around but I would be willing to pay for First Class if needed - it was that nice.
> 
> We got our rental car from Alamo and made a quick stop at Walmart to pick up some minor necessities before we headed to Ko' Olina. Oh goodness! What a zoo!! I was shocked at the number of people in the store but everyone had their masks on (properly) and were friendly. We got in and out as quickly as we could. Even with the nice flight I was tired and just wanted to crash.
> 
> We arrived at Ko' Olina and the main entrance was blocked off, forcing us to instead go to the parking lot of the Hale Kona building which was a bit confusing at first to find our way to the door that would eventually lead us to check-in. Goodness gracious - the door leading from the parking lot to the interior is FILTHY!! They really need to clean it - OFTEN. But, we got to check-in and there were 5 windows open with people at them checking in, with people in each line behind them waiting. But, not a ton of people - it was actually very quiet which was kind of strange because it's normally crazy busy up there. We checked in without an issue, asking to be in the same unit for the 5 weeks we are here, which we are able to do. Headed back to the car to get our stuff and were lucky enough to get a luggage cart because they were scarce.
> 
> Got to our unit and were pleasantly surprised to see that we had a unit with a Marina view and when sitting on our balcony, we can look to the right and see the ocean.  Not a great view but certainly much, much better than we anticipated since all of our II reservations were Mountain/Island View.  We can see the refinery from here but it just kind of fades away since the Marina is there.  We would have loved to have a true ocean view but we're good with what we have based on what we could have gotten.  The unit looked clean but I wiped everything down with wipes and noticed that everything is sticky (presumably from whatever cleaning agent they are using).    The unit is showing a little bit of age but in general still very nice.  Everyone at the front desk was very friendly as always and didn't seem to have a problem with people coming in.
> 
> We made a return trip to Walmart on Sunday (I knew better but went anyway).  Again....an absolute zoo!!!  People were still masked up though and still were friendly but you cannot move in that store without tripping over someone or something.  They really need to build a bigger store.  I couldn't find everything I needed there for my cake baking so ended up at Target yesterday which was incredibly quiet.  Again, everyone friendly and seemingly happy to have tourists again.  (Not so with the brief stop we had to make at Safeway to grab something I couldn't find elsewhere.  The person there couldn't get us out of there fast enough. )  We got everything we needed for the first week and called it good because I just wanted to relax again.  I'm finding as I get older I just don't have the kind of stamina I used to have when we traveled.   Bugs the heck out of me!!!
> 
> We've taken our daily walk each day but have been forced to delay it today as it was raining earlier. This was a good time to write this update. It is quiet in the general Ko'Olina area. Aulani is still closed it appears and while the little area of shopping is somewhat open there's not a lot of activity. It feels very strange to be here with so little activity but I'm looking forward to that. I need some peace and quiet and honestly, Ko'Olina is my "Happy Place." It's probably my favorite of all the Marriott resorts we've been to. There is something about stepping onto this property that literally just pulls the negative energy right out of me.  The Lagoons were very quiet yesterday but on the weekend we saw a lot of cars making their way to the parking lots.  We didn't even venture in that direction so I'm not sure how crowded they were.
> 
> We are being very, very careful in terms of Covid - no eating in restaurants, hanging out in large groups, etc.  I will be getting in touch with #frank808 and others who are scheduled to arrive soon and we are planning to try to get together - some of us meeting for the first time.  Well actually, I haven't met any of them so am really looking forward to it.
> 
> Will write more later but I am thinking of all my TUGGER friends across the world, praying for your happiness, safety, and health as we all face incredibly trying times. I know how blessed we are to be here in this paradise and do not take for granted the blessings of my life that allows me the privilege to travel.   Here's a couple of pictures I took quickly to share.
> 
> View attachment 27756View attachment 27757View attachment 27758View attachment 27759




Glad you made it there okay..... great pics.  Never shop at Walmart on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday (due to excessive crowds).  Enjoy your time in Hawaii.


.


----------



## silentg

Looks very nice, enjoy your stay.


----------



## amy241

What was the procedure to be able to rent a car at the airport? Did you have to get some paper or form from the screening line to take with you to show at the rental car counter?

See you in November!


QUOTE="JanT, post: 2520098, member: 1144"]
I posted earlier in the Hawaii Poll/Covid-19 thread about our experience getting through HNL after arrival so, I'll skip most of that other than to say it took about 30 minutes to get through it and wasn't difficult at all.  We just had everything ready to present (QR code, hard copy of our negative Covid tests) and it was fairly simple to get through.  No bad mojo from employees there - very friendly but the security guy did say once tourists return it would mess up his commute from where he lives.  He was laughing though so it didn't appear to be too big of a problem for him.  I told him to move closer to the airport and he said he had just moved away from there.  LoL

We flew on American Airlines from DFW on the 787 Dreamliner in First Class. Oh my goodness!! What a wonderful experience! Each First Class passenger had their own "cubicle" complete with full flat-reclining seats, 24" monitor with tons of entertainment options, Boze-like headphones, full-size pillow, comforter, wonderful food options, etc. Two movies, a couple of episodes of Friends and we were landing. 7 and 1/2 hours went by in a flash. I honestly cannot say enough positive about that experience. I will never fly a long flight to Hawaii again without flying on that style of aircraft. We flew using miles this time around but I would be willing to pay for First Class if needed - it was that nice.

We got our rental car from Alamo and made a quick stop at Walmart to pick up some minor necessities before we headed to Ko' Olina. Oh goodness! What a zoo!! I was shocked at the number of people in the store but everyone had their masks on (properly) and were friendly. We got in and out as quickly as we could. Even with the nice flight I was tired and just wanted to crash.

We arrived at Ko' Olina and the main entrance was blocked off, forcing us to instead go to the parking lot of the Hale Kona building which was a bit confusing at first to find our way to the door that would eventually lead us to check-in. Goodness gracious - the door leading from the parking lot to the interior is FILTHY!! They really need to clean it - OFTEN. But, we got to check-in and there were 5 windows open with people at them checking in, with people in each line behind them waiting. But, not a ton of people - it was actually very quiet which was kind of strange because it's normally crazy busy up there. We checked in without an issue, asking to be in the same unit for the 5 weeks we are here, which we are able to do. Headed back to the car to get our stuff and were lucky enough to get a luggage cart because they were scarce.

Got to our unit and were pleasantly surprised to see that we had a unit with a Marina view and when sitting on our balcony, we can look to the right and see the ocean.  Not a great view but certainly much, much better than we anticipated since all of our II reservations were Mountain/Island View.  We can see the refinery from here but it just kind of fades away since the Marina is there.  We would have loved to have a true ocean view but we're good with what we have based on what we could have gotten.  The unit looked clean but I wiped everything down with wipes and noticed that everything is sticky (presumably from whatever cleaning agent they are using).    The unit is showing a little bit of age but in general still very nice.  Everyone at the front desk was very friendly as always and didn't seem to have a problem with people coming in.

We made a return trip to Walmart on Sunday (I knew better but went anyway).  Again....an absolute zoo!!!  People were still masked up though and still were friendly but you cannot move in that store without tripping over someone or something.  They really need to build a bigger store.  I couldn't find everything I needed there for my cake baking so ended up at Target yesterday which was incredibly quiet.  Again, everyone friendly and seemingly happy to have tourists again.  (Not so with the brief stop we had to make at Safeway to grab something I couldn't find elsewhere.  The person there couldn't get us out of there fast enough. )  We got everything we needed for the first week and called it good because I just wanted to relax again.  I'm finding as I get older I just don't have the kind of stamina I used to have when we traveled.   Bugs the heck out of me!!!

We've taken our daily walk each day but have been forced to delay it today as it was raining earlier. This was a good time to write this update. It is quiet in the general Ko'Olina area. Aulani is still closed it appears and while the little area of shopping is somewhat open there's not a lot of activity. It feels very strange to be here with so little activity but I'm looking forward to that. I need some peace and quiet and honestly, Ko'Olina is my "Happy Place." It's probably my favorite of all the Marriott resorts we've been to. There is something about stepping onto this property that literally just pulls the negative energy right out of me.  The Lagoons were very quiet yesterday but on the weekend we saw a lot of cars making their way to the parking lots.  We didn't even venture in that direction so I'm not sure how crowded they were.

We are being very, very careful in terms of Covid - no eating in restaurants, hanging out in large groups, etc.  I will be getting in touch with #frank808 and others who are scheduled to arrive soon and we are planning to try to get together - some of us meeting for the first time.  Well actually, I haven't met any of them so am really looking forward to it.

Will write more later but I am thinking of all my TUGGER friends across the world, praying for your happiness, safety, and health as we all face incredibly trying times. I know how blessed we are to be here in this paradise and do not take for granted the blessings of my life that allows me the privilege to travel.   Here's a couple of pictures I took quickly to share.

View attachment 27756View attachment 27757View attachment 27758View attachment 27759
[/QUOTE]


----------



## HudsHut

I'm enjoying your travel reports. We had a similar marina / refinery view in June 2019. We were on the 5th floor of Kona.


----------



## lynne

HudsHut said:


> I'm enjoying your travel reports. We had a similar marina / refinery view in June 2019. We were on the 5th floor of Kona.


Not JanT, but will answer - You need to show proof of your negative test to rent a car:

According to the governor's emergency order, rental car companies are only allowed to rent to people have a negative COVID-19 test or travel exemption.

KITV-4 reached out to three major car rental companies who all confirmed it does require a negative COVID-19 test, the same as the state's safe travel program

Alternative car rental programs such as Turo, an app where owners can rent out their personal car to drivers, are considered Peer-To-Peer rental and according to the state, is subjected to the same restrictions as other car rental companies.

People or businesses violating that order could face a $5,000 fine.


----------



## JanT

Alamo just looked at our Safe Travels QR Code/Results on our phone, saw that we tested negative and that was it.    

Looking forward to seeing you in November!



amy241 said:


> What was the procedure to be able to rent a car at the airport? Did you have to get some paper or form from the screening line to take with you to show at the rental car counter?
> 
> See you in November!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## beachgirls67

Thanks for this trip report. I am really enjoying the updates. We will be heading to Ko olina on 11/6/20. This is our first time staying there. I am looking forward to getting away but stressing out about getting the COVID test. We are on the East Coast and there are not as many locations to test. I'm just hoping I can pull it all off.


----------



## frank808

I see you are in Kona building about the 5th floor or so.  I am just a few floors above you.  Give me a ring in 10717 and we can meet down at the marketplace if you want to.  Today has been a very tropical day.  Morning raining cats and dogs then nice and sunny.  Do you see the public garages this weekend?  When I left at 8am the lagoon 3 parking lot was full.  This morning it was full but a bunch of cars were leaving because of the rain.


----------



## mjm1

JanT, thank you for your updates and photos. Ko Olina is one of our happy places too and we hope to return next fall.  Have a great time.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## samara64

frank808 said:


> Today has been a very tropical day.  Morning raining cats and dogs then nice and sunny.




How is the weather generally in Nov/Dec timeframe. Also how full is the resort these days.


----------



## frank808

Usually Nov/Dec is like today passing showers and 10 minutes later nice and sunny.  Temp is a little cooler than summer in the low to mid 80's.   

Resort is at probably at most 40% occupancy.  Moana tower is not being used.


----------



## samara64

frank808 said:


> Usually Nov/Dec is like today passing showers and 10 minutes later nice and sunny.  Temp is a little cooler than summer in the low to mid 80's.
> 
> Resort is at probably at most 40% occupancy.  Moana tower is not being used.




Thanks Frank.


----------



## JanT

Good early morning, Frank!  I’ve been up since 4:00 - still trying to adjust to the time difference between here and Texas.  LoL  

We’re on the 6th floor so just a floor below you.  We did see how busy the lagoon parking lots were on Sunday.  When we took our walk in Sunday a.m. we went towards the marina and cars were lined up quite a ways down the street waiting to get in.  It looked like they had every other stall blocked off trying to keep the crowds down.

I wasn’t sure how full the resort was but saw where you think it’s at 40% or so.  It’s quiet for sure.  I can’t imagine what it was like when virtually no one was here.  It works for me though!
Nit sure what your schedule is like today but will give you a call in the afternoon if you have time to get together.  We’ve got a few things to take care of this morning.  Looking forward to meeting you!



frank808 said:


> I see you are in Kona building about the 5th floor or so.  I am just a few floors above you.  Give me a ring in 10717 and we can meet down at the marketplace if you want to.  Today has been a very tropical day.  Morning raining cats and dogs then nice and sunny.  Do you see the public garages this weekend?  When I left at 8am the lagoon 3 parking lot was full.  This morning it was full but a bunch of cars were leaving because of the rain.


----------



## kckaren21

Thanks for posting so we can vacation vicariously thru you!

I was in Ko'olina in March, just before covid shut everything down, and this brings back good memories...


----------



## amy241

JanT said:


> Good early morning, Frank!  I’ve been up since 4:00 - still trying to adjust to the time difference between here and Texas.  LoL
> 
> We’re on the 6th floor so just a floor below you.  We did see how busy the lagoon parking lots were on Sunday.  When we took our walk in Sunday a.m. we went towards the marina and cars were lined up quite a ways down the street waiting to get in.  It looked like they had every other stall blocked off trying to keep the crowds down.
> 
> I wasn’t sure how full the resort was but saw where you think it’s at 40% or so.  It’s quiet for sure.  I can’t imagine what it was like when virtually no one was here.  It works for me though!
> Nit sure what your schedule is like today but will give you a call in the afternoon if you have time to get together.  We’ve got a few things to take care of this morning.  Looking forward to meeting you!



Which flight number on AA did you take out of DFW? We are going to look at this route in the future as we are in Florida. It would be easier for me to fly PBI - DFW, overnight, and then fly DFW - HNL on AA.


----------



## JanT

We took AA Flight 5 leaving DFW at 11:20 am and arriving at 2:30 pm.  It really was a wonderful flight and the only way I’d make that long trip again.  



amy241 said:


> Which flight number on AA did you take out of DFW? We are going to look at this route in the future as we are in Florida. It would be easier for me to fly PBI - DFW, overnight, and then fly DFW - HNL on AA.


----------



## JanT

Just got back from our morning walk and stopped to pick up some mail they were holding for us.  We spoke to the young lady at the front desk for quite a bit and asked a couple of questions.  We saw this morning what looked like evidence that Longhi's restaurant is getting ready to open so we wanted to know about that.  She said they are opening for dinner only starting tonight, M-F from 4:00 to 9:00.  Saturday and Sunday will be brunch from 9:00 to 3:00.  I asked if reservations were needed but she said that wasn't indicated in the email they got.  We really don't plan on going to any restaurants but I wanted to get the information for any TUGGERS that might be coming in.  Longboards is still closed but she said they are trying to open on 1 Nov but it will be takeout only - no dine in.  I will just be happy if it opens so we can get drinks down at the lagoon area if we want them.  They are trying to bring back employees as quickly as they can and 4 additional employees will start again this weekend.  That will be good because hopefully they will be able to have someone down at the lagoon area to unlock lounge chairs, clean them as people leave, etc.  Right now no employee is there and it's been a little difficult to get a comfy lounge chair with many of them being locked up.

We had a nice talk with her about the resort and she said she had been furloughed for 6 months. She has worked for Marriott the longest of the front desk staff so she was the first one called back. She is grateful to have her job again and we discussed the fact that some locals aren't all that happy with having tourists again. She said they should be because the economy is suffering terribly, so many restaurants and other businesses have closed and will never come back. So, she is definitely hoping they can keep the Covid numbers down so the economy begins to recover.

I think I forgot to mention that pools are still reservation only - 2 hour slots at a time.  We haven't gone to them but just in walking in the general area it doesn't look like many people are using them - they look pretty empty at any given time from what we've seen.  The spa and gym are still closed but the marketplace is open.

We're enjoying our stay and right now are just enjoying our unit and the lagoon while we rest up from the trip over and the craziness of our life before we headed over.  Hope all is well with our TUGGER friends!!


----------



## beachgirls67

Thanks so much for the updates. I had no idea the pools were limited and reservation only. Are there any limitations at the beach?


----------



## JanT

There is no overall limit to speak of at the lagoon but they have the chairs spaced for social distancing and groups can be no larger than 5 people in one group.  



beachgirls67 said:


> Thanks so much for the updates. I had no idea the pools were limited and reservation only. Are there any limitations at the beach?


----------



## PearlCity

Walmart recently started grocery pickup here in Hawaii if you need to pick things up and dont want to deal with the crowds. Have a great stay!

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amy241

PearlCity said:


> Walmart recently started grocery pickup here in Hawaii if you need to pick things up and dont want to deal with the crowds. Have a great stay!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk



So Walmart is offering a grocery delivery service? How do you access it?


----------



## PearlCity

amy241 said:


> So Walmart is offering a grocery delivery service? How do you access it?











						Walmart.com | Save Money. Live Better
					

Shop Walmart.com today for Every Day Low Prices. Join Walmart+ for unlimited free delivery from your store & free shipping with no order minimum. Start your free 30-day trial now!



					www.walmart.com
				




I haven't done delivery here yet..just pickup but i think delivery is available. Pickup is free. I think delivery has a fee..

Other grocery delivery services- target via shipt, instacart, safeway and foodland (i think they are opening a Kapolei location soon.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin

PearlCity said:


> Walmart.com | Save Money. Live Better
> 
> 
> Shop Walmart.com today for Every Day Low Prices. Join Walmart+ for unlimited free delivery from your store & free shipping with no order minimum. Start your free 30-day trial now!
> 
> 
> 
> www.walmart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done delivery here yet..just pickup but i think delivery is available. Pickup is free. I think delivery has a fee..
> 
> Other grocery delivery services- target via shipt, instacart, safeway and foodland (i think they are opening a Kapolei location soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk




Walmart delivery is totally worth the $98/year. Plus it gives you more choices for pickup, many times just 4 hours later.

We are heading to Ko Olina. I never thought that we would be doing that.


----------



## NiteMaire

frank808 said:


> I see you are in Kona building about the 5th floor or so.  I am just a few floors above you.  Give me a ring in 10717 and we can meet down at the marketplace if you want to.  Today has been a very tropical day.  Morning raining cats and dogs then nice and sunny.  Do you see the public garages this weekend?  When I left at 8am the lagoon 3 parking lot was full.  This morning it was full but a bunch of cars were leaving because of the rain.





JanT said:


> Good early morning, Frank!  I’ve been up since 4:00 - still trying to adjust to the time difference between here and Texas.  LoL
> 
> We’re on the 6th floor so just a floor below you.  We did see how busy the lagoon parking lots were on Sunday.  When we took our walk in Sunday a.m. we went towards the marina and cars were lined up quite a ways down the street waiting to get in.  It looked like they had every other stall blocked off trying to keep the crowds down.
> 
> I wasn’t sure how full the resort was but saw where you think it’s at 40% or so.  It’s quiet for sure.  I can’t imagine what it was like when virtually no one was here.  It works for me though!
> Nit sure what your schedule is like today but will give you a call in the afternoon if you have time to get together.  We’ve got a few things to take care of this morning.  Looking forward to meeting you!


We're right below y'all on the 5th floor.  Celebrated our anniversary here.  Scheduled to checkout tomorrow, but we're considering extending a week. If only a 1BR were available with the certificate...only seeing studios.


----------



## Kapolei

To those arriving, welcome to west Oahu.  We love the rain when we get it. Traffic is light right now.  Most everything is peaceful.  If you like fresh seafood to prepare yourself and you don’t mind a drive, I suggest Tamashiro Market in town.  Ahi price are fluctuating wildly right now.  I have been getting high grade fish for under $10/pound.  If you want a longer walk out of the resort, follow the railroad tracks up to Kahe Point. Bars are open around town.  If you want to go to an Irish Pub, Murphy’s is open with good food and Guinness.  That is downtown.  I live up the road.  We will be there starting Halloween.  I am working so probably won’t be much a vacation.  But I enjoy the resort.  On an AC it is cheap enough for us to get out of the house for a change in scenery.


----------



## NiteMaire

Longhi's opened as JanT mentioned. It was fairly full at one point. Didn't go tonight, but will definitely visit for breakfast. Love the omelets and orange marmalade! 

I think we're headed home tomorrow. All 1BRs are booked. Can get a studio tomorrow with certificate and 2BR with shortstay starting Sunday. Don't feel like being in a studio and don't want a day break with next stay. 

Will look to come back later if we can get a 1-2BR with certificate. We noticed many more lights on today then when we checked in...many!


----------



## PearlCity

NiteMaire said:


> Longhi's opened as JanT mentioned. It was fairly full at one point. Didn't go tonight, but will definitely visit for breakfast. Love the omelets and orange marmalade!
> 
> I think we're headed home tomorrow. All 1BRs are booked. Can get a studio tomorrow with certificate and 2BR with shortstay starting Sunday. Don't feel like being in a studio and don't want a day break with next stay.
> 
> Will look to come back later if we can get a 1-2BR with certificate. We noticed many more lights on today then when we checked in...many!


Shucks i did see a 2 br w 24 oct check in on ac this morning. Try one last time to check later tonight or early tomorrow. You never know!

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amy241

bendadin said:


> Walmart delivery is totally worth the $98/year. Plus it gives you more choices for pickup, many times just 4 hours later.
> 
> We are heading to Ko Olina. I never thought that we would be doing that.



Where do you find the fee on this service? I watched their video but could not find pricing information anywhere. I’m thinking of giving this service as a Christmas gift to my elderly mother in law who can no longer get out to shop as she is 87.


----------



## PearlCity

amy241 said:


> Where do you find the fee on this service? I watched their video but could not find pricing information anywhere. I’m thinking of giving this service as a Christmas gift to my elderly mother in law who can no longer get out to shop as she is 87.


I think its the new walmart plus. But i dont think its available everywhere including hawaii. In fact i can't find delivery for Hawaii now that i relooked. Ive just done delivery for Disneyland trips. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire

PearlCity said:


> Shucks i did see a 2 br w 24 oct check in on ac this morning. Try one last time to check later tonight or early tomorrow. You never know!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the note. 2BR LO mountain view was available using a certificate this morning!


----------



## PearlCity

Awesome!! I just checked and only saw studios. Im glad you were able to grab it! 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

We’re avoiding the lagoon today simply because we’re trying to stay away from the crowd but we did walk down that direction to see how crowded it was.  Here’s a couple of pictures at about 1:45 so you can see that it is still fairly quiet compared to what it’s usually like.  A couple of other photos just to share the beauty here with you.

Had an interesting conversation with one of the staff while there.  We were asking about how to get lounge chairs because they are locked up but it appeared others were able to get them.  I was floored when he said that all the lounge chairs you see in the pictures had basically been removed from the locked stacks by the people. They somehow shake and maneuver them until they get them loose, even breaking them at times.  I thought he was kidding but he wasn’t.  He said they had gone to each group and told them they were going to take the chairs because they are sanitizing all chairs and are hoping to open the hut again where you can rent or reserve chairs.  They haven’t had enough employees available to sanitize them after each use so they’ve been locking them up.  I’m not exactly sure how people got them loose but they did.  He was very exasperated by it and asked me, “Between you and me, what is wrong with people?  Some people aren’t even wearing masks and then get right up in my face speaking to me.”  I felt so bad for him and told him that I didn’t understand people either and for him to just be as careful as possible.  He said he was just so happy to be back to work and hopes that people will follow the rules so Hawaii can remain open.  I hope they do, too.

The beauty of Ko’Olina never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## NiteMaire

@JanT  We wondered how people were getting chairs when they seemed to all be locked!  Now we know.  We ate breakfast at Longhi's.  I was disappointed that they changed the menu; hopefully, it's only during COVID.  I love the omelet and orange marmalade, but they weren't on the menu.  I took pictures of the brunch and dinner menus.   After breakfast, we checked out of our room, went to lagoon 10:30-12:30, then we headed to the pool for our 2 hour time block.  

The staff was very helpful. They called us when the new room was vacant and issued us our keys...although they didn't tell us the room # since it hadn't been cleaned.  A few hours later, they called and gave us our room #.  We've been moved to Nai'a on the 12th floor.  The highest we've been on prior to this was 8 in Kona.  Haven't gone to the room yet, but we are looking forward to it!


----------



## beachgirls67

Keep the updates coming! Thanks for all the great information. Pictures are stunning. I can't wait to get there.


----------



## JanT

When are you arriving? 


beachgirls67 said:


> Keep the updates coming! Thanks for all the great information. Pictures are stunning. I can't wait to get there.


----------



## JanT

We took a look at the posted menu as well.  So many yummy things listed.  We’re really trying to just lay low so we might see about take out.  But it’s just not the same atmosphere with take out.  LoL

In regards to the lounge chairs, the sense of entitlement of people still shocks me at times.  I mean, they’re LOCKED up!! That should be sending a message of “not available” but people just don’t care.  Oh well - I’m not sweating it.  We did check a few places to see if we could find some cheap lounge chairs of our own but the big box stores around here have only chairs and very few of those.  We wanted lounges.  Again, no biggie.  We’re just enjoying our time here and not sweating the small stuff.

I’m glad you picked up another week.  Let’s try to meet up this next week.  I’m still trying to catch up with @frank808.  Are there any other TUGGERs here right now?  I think maybe @PearlCity?



NiteMaire said:


> @JanT  We wondered how people were getting chairs when they seemed to all be locked!  Now we know.  We ate breakfast at Longhi's.  I was disappointed that they changed the menu; hopefully, it's only during COVID.  I love the omelet and orange marmalade, but they weren't on the menu.  I took pictures of the brunch and dinner menus.   After breakfast, we checked out of our room, went to lagoon 10:30-12:30, then we headed to the pool for our 2 hour time block.
> 
> The staff was very helpful. They called us when the new room was vacant and issued us our keys...although they didn't tell us the room # since it hadn't been cleaned.  A few hours later, they called and gave us our room #.  We've been moved to Nai'a on the 12th floor.  The highest we've been on prior to this was 8 in Kona.  Haven't gone to the room yet, but we are looking forward to it!


----------



## NiteMaire

@JanT  let's plan for later this afternoon.  Considering our work schedules, I don't k ow which days we'll be here.

Some how our ZZAB coded unit from an II certificate ended up getting is a standard 2BR OceanView in Nai'a!  Imagine our surprise when we walked in the room.  I've attached 3 pictures. I have a few panos, but they are too big to load. I'll see if I can compress and load later.


----------



## frank808

Just arrived last night in Orlando. Am at Lakeshore right now but will be back on Nov 2. 

Nitemare I didn't know you were in house this past week. We could have met up. 

I saw a message light on phone as we left yesterday but didn't have time to call you JanT. Well I think it was your message but did not get a chance to check. 

Hope I can meet everyone next week. 

Some people are butt heads. Saw just 2 lounge chairs being used that someone got out of the locks since April. But since the lagoons have opened up to the public last week, saw so many lounge chairs used. Figure they broke thr locks on a stack of chairs. But now I think those loungers are probably broken to bypass the chain locks that were used on them. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

No worries @frank808!  I figured you were gone or just tied up.  I’m sorry we missed you but we’ll be here until we leave on the 19th so still plenty of time to see you when you get back.

Have a wonderful time at Lakeshore.  I love That resort as well.




frank808 said:


> Just arrived last night in Orlando. Am at Lakeshore right now but will be back on Nov 2.
> 
> Nitemare I didn't know you were in house this past week. We could have met up.
> 
> I saw a message light on phone as we left yesterday but didn't have time to call you JanT. Well I think it was your message but did not get a chance to check.
> 
> Hope I can meet everyone next week.
> 
> Some people are butt heads. Saw just 2 lounge chairs being used that someone got out of the locks since April. But since the lagoons have opened up to the public last week, saw so many lounge chairs used. Figure they broke thr locks on a stack of chairs. But now I think those loungers are probably broken to bypass the chain locks that were used on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire

frank808 said:


> Just arrived last night in Orlando. Am at Lakeshore right now but will be back on Nov 2.
> 
> Nitemare I didn't know you were in house this past week. We could have met up.
> 
> I saw a message light on phone as we left yesterday but didn't have time to call you JanT. Well I think it was your message but did not get a chance to check.
> 
> Hope I can meet everyone next week.
> 
> Some people are butt heads. Saw just 2 lounge chairs being used that someone got out of the locks since April. But since the lagoons have opened up to the public last week, saw so many lounge chairs used. Figure they broke thr locks on a stack of chairs. But now I think those loungers are probably broken to bypass the chain locks that were used on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


We were here, but not here. Worked late most days last week so we didn't get the opportunity to return most evenings. That was the main reason for getting another week.  This view should entice us back!

Just saw a Marriott employee take 5-6 chairs from people at the lagoon!


----------



## frank808

Nitemare, talked to front desk this week and occupancy is about 60%. The did open up Moana tower but that decision was made late. Rooms control had a shortage of 1br units and NAIA is full of dedicated 2br units. It was probably easier to get you into NAIA with dedicated 2br. It definitely worked to your advantage.

Because of covid and low occupancy MKO has been a lot better in keeping guests in the same room. I havent had to move since I checked in. But that was when there were only 5 villas occupied. MKO has not been this accommodating since BQ left as GM of the resort. 

Good that an employee took the chairs.  It is not right when people vandalize stuff.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Joe

JanT said:


> I posted earlier in the Hawaii Poll/Covid-19 thread about our experience getting through HNL after arrival so, I'll skip most of that other than to say it took about 30 minutes to get through it and wasn't difficult at all.  We just had everything ready to present (QR code, hard copy of our negative Covid tests) and it was fairly simple to get through.  No bad mojo from employees there - very friendly but the security guy did say once tourists return it would mess up his commute from where he lives.  He was laughing though so it didn't appear to be too big of a problem for him.  I told him to move closer to the airport and he said he had just moved away from there.  LoL
> 
> We flew on American Airlines from DFW on the 787 Dreamliner in First Class. Oh my goodness!! What a wonderful experience! Each First Class passenger had their own "cubicle" complete with full flat-reclining seats, 24" monitor with tons of entertainment options, Boze-like headphones, full-size pillow, comforter, wonderful food options, etc. Two movies, a couple of episodes of Friends and we were landing. 7 and 1/2 hours went by in a flash. I honestly cannot say enough positive about that experience. I will never fly a long flight to Hawaii again without flying on that style of aircraft. We flew using miles this time around but I would be willing to pay for First Class if needed - it was that nice.
> 
> We got our rental car from Alamo and made a quick stop at Walmart to pick up some minor necessities before we headed to Ko' Olina. Oh goodness! What a zoo!! I was shocked at the number of people in the store but everyone had their masks on (properly) and were friendly. We got in and out as quickly as we could. Even with the nice flight I was tired and just wanted to crash.
> 
> We arrived at Ko' Olina and the main entrance was blocked off, forcing us to instead go to the parking lot of the Hale Kona building which was a bit confusing at first to find our way to the door that would eventually lead us to check-in. Goodness gracious - the door leading from the parking lot to the interior is FILTHY!! They really need to clean it - OFTEN. But, we got to check-in and there were 5 windows open with people at them checking in, with people in each line behind them waiting. But, not a ton of people - it was actually very quiet which was kind of strange because it's normally crazy busy up there. We checked in without an issue, asking to be in the same unit for the 5 weeks we are here, which we are able to do. Headed back to the car to get our stuff and were lucky enough to get a luggage cart because they were scarce.
> 
> Got to our unit and were pleasantly surprised to see that we had a unit with a Marina view and when sitting on our balcony, we can look to the right and see the ocean.  Not a great view but certainly much, much better than we anticipated since all of our II reservations were Mountain/Island View.  We can see the refinery from here but it just kind of fades away since the Marina is there.  We would have loved to have a true ocean view but we're good with what we have based on what we could have gotten.  The unit looked clean but I wiped everything down with wipes and noticed that everything is sticky (presumably from whatever cleaning agent they are using).    The unit is showing a little bit of age but in general still very nice.  Everyone at the front desk was very friendly as always and didn't seem to have a problem with people coming in.
> 
> We made a return trip to Walmart on Sunday (I knew better but went anyway).  Again....an absolute zoo!!!  People were still masked up though and still were friendly but you cannot move in that store without tripping over someone or something.  They really need to build a bigger store.  I couldn't find everything I needed there for my cake baking so ended up at Target yesterday which was incredibly quiet.  Again, everyone friendly and seemingly happy to have tourists again.  (Not so with the brief stop we had to make at Safeway to grab something I couldn't find elsewhere.  The person there couldn't get us out of there fast enough. )  We got everything we needed for the first week and called it good because I just wanted to relax again.  I'm finding as I get older I just don't have the kind of stamina I used to have when we traveled.   Bugs the heck out of me!!!
> 
> We've taken our daily walk each day but have been forced to delay it today as it was raining earlier. This was a good time to write this update. It is quiet in the general Ko'Olina area. Aulani is still closed it appears and while the little area of shopping is somewhat open there's not a lot of activity. It feels very strange to be here with so little activity but I'm looking forward to that. I need some peace and quiet and honestly, Ko'Olina is my "Happy Place." It's probably my favorite of all the Marriott resorts we've been to. There is something about stepping onto this property that literally just pulls the negative energy right out of me.  The Lagoons were very quiet yesterday but on the weekend we saw a lot of cars making their way to the parking lots.  We didn't even venture in that direction so I'm not sure how crowded they were.
> 
> We are being very, very careful in terms of Covid - no eating in restaurants, hanging out in large groups, etc.  I will be getting in touch with #frank808 and others who are scheduled to arrive soon and we are planning to try to get together - some of us meeting for the first time.  Well actually, I haven't met any of them so am really looking forward to it.
> 
> Will write more later but I am thinking of all my TUGGER friends across the world, praying for your happiness, safety, and health as we all face incredibly trying times. I know how blessed we are to be here in this paradise and do not take for granted the blessings of my life that allows me the privilege to travel.   Here's a couple of pictures I took quickly to share.
> 
> View attachment 27756View attachment 27757View attachment 27758View attachment 27759


Thanks for your thoughtful and detailed post about travel to Hawaii, as it's just days into re-opening. We were at the Marriott Ko Olina for the first time last January through II, and can relate. It should be even more special without the crowds, and easier to get a parking space at the resort!


----------



## JanT

Wow!  That was a wonderful surprise for you!  Beautiful views!

Later this afternoon works for us.  I’ll PM you.



NiteMaire said:


> NiteMaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JanT  let's plan for later this afternoon.  Considering our work schedules, I don't k ow which days we'll be here.
> 
> Some how our ZZAB coded unit from an II certificate ended up getting is a standard 2BR OceanView in Nai'a!  Imagine our surprise when we walked in the room.  I've attached 2 pictures. I have a few pianos, but they are too big to load. I'll see if I can compress and load later.
Click to expand...


----------



## PearlCity

Keep me posted on what you decide. We are going back and forth during the week due to school and other work commitments. The kids are distance learning but i rather keep them in school mode and do the learning from home. I have a pool reservation at Reflection from 12-2 but my sons best friend and his family may meet us at the lagoons today since we are playing that by ear. We should be back after 3pm during the week. 

Our mountain view room ended up with a nice view of lagoon 2 as well. 9th floor. We too have never been higher than the 5th floor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

NiteMaire said:


> We were here, but not here. Worked late most days last week so we didn't get the opportunity to return most evenings. That was the main reason for getting another week. This view should entice us back!
> 
> Just saw a Marriott employee take 5-6 chairs from people at the lagoon!


Got it. Just like we are at MKO but here at Lakeshore . Would have been nice to see you again. If you are still at resort Nov 2 on we will be at MKO till Jan 3 right now. If cruising does not start by then, we will be at MKO. 

If you get another week, contact rooms control and tell them you have another week. They might be able to accommodate you in same room. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

PearlCity said:


> Keep me posted on what you decide. We are going back and forth during the week due to school and other work commitments. The kids are distance learning but i rather keep them in school mode and do the learning from home. I have a pool reservation at Reflection from 12-2 but my sons best friend and his family may meet us at the lagoons today since we are playing that by ear. We should be back after 3pm during the week.
> 
> Our mountain view room ended up with a nice view of lagoon 2 as well. 9th floor. We too have never been higher than the 5th floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


You are at MKO also. We could have had a locals meet with Nitemaire. Hope you guys have fun with your stay. Guess will have a meetup next time you are at MKO.

My son was distance learning from his room at MKO just fine. The internet was upgraded in May IIRC. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PearlCity

frank808 said:


> You are at MKO also. We could have had a locals meet with Nitemaire also. Hope you guys have fun with your stay. Guess will have a meetup next time you are at MKO.
> 
> My son was distance learning from his room at MKO just fine. The internet was upgraded in May IIRC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thx for letting me know. My daughter cant seem to connect her chromebook. Not sure why. We have tried all weekend..but with multiple kids and me doing virtual work idk how we would do things without getting all over each other. We may cone back if i can grab a nice AC. Though they seem to be less of them showing up now. Havr a great time in FL!

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

PearlCity said:


> Thx for letting me know. My daughter cant seem to connect her chromebook. Not sure why. We have tried all weekend..but with multiple kids and me doing virtual work idk how we would do things without getting all over each other. We may cone back if i can grab a nice AC. Though they seem to be less of them showing up now. Havr a great time in FL!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Call the front desk and they will be able to give you the number for internet support. Support might have to assign that chromebook an IP address to work on the network. 

Wish we could have used an AC but already had the weeks booked earlier this year. Using an AC is such a great deal at MKO.  A lot of weeks have probably been booked with AC but there are still some here and there.  But as you said a lot less than a couple months ago.  

Thanks and am at Epcot right now.  Crowds have been light today and wait times are half of posted.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapolei

We got Saturday start date in a 2 bedroom.  Then the next week we got a Friday start date in a two bedroom.  This means we could have two separate units on a Friday night at the end of the first week.  Not sure what to do with that.  I‘ll have to see what unit they give us before I decide to stay put.


----------



## frank808

Well if anyone wants to meet up let's schedule a tentative date of Nov 3 at 730pm by marketplace? Dont know who can make it. But whoever's wants to meet either PM me or respond here. Election night and the results will most likely be done by then.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire

Kapolei said:


> We got Saturday start date in a 2 bedroom. Then the next week we got a Friday start date in a two bedroom. This means we could have two separate units on a Friday night at the end of the first week. Not sure what to do with that. I‘ll have to see what unit they give us before I decide to stay put.


Nice! I considered taking the 2BR starting next Fri, but passed on it. Glad you got it.


----------



## NiteMaire

@JanT  Aulani is closed until November 1st.  If you'd like to avoid crowds, the lagoon in front of it may be a great location until then.  Last picture shows it from our view.

The chair saga continues!  They used a large bolt cutter on the chairs connected to the umbrellas (you can see it in the first pic). Then they hauled them all off the sand area. Now the lagoon has umbrellas (tied down), but no chairs.

Gorgeous day today!


----------



## JanT

NiteMarie,

I wasn’t sure when Aulani was opening again.  We may very well choose to wander that direction for beach space.  The crowds here aren’t too bad - certainly not how they are in normal times.  We’re just trying to be as careful as possible.

OMG!  Who took the bolt cutters to the locks on the chairs?  Staff or just the visitors down there??  I can’t imagine the staff did it unless they couldn’t find the key.  If visitors did it, then I’d put an end to that nonsense somehow.  I get that the beaches are open to the public but vandalism of Marriott property???

And yes, it is gorgeous today!!  Just got back from our morning walk.



Kapolei said:


> We got Saturday start date in a 2 bedroom.  Then the next week we got a Friday start date in a two bedroom.  This means we could have two separate units on a Friday night at the end of the first week.  Not sure what to do with that.  I‘ll have to see what unit they give us before I decide to stay put.





NiteMaire said:


> @JanT  Aulani is closed until November 1st.  If you'd like to avoid crowds, the lagoon in front of it may be a great location until then.  Last picture shows it from our view.
> 
> The chair saga continues!  They used a large bolt cutter on the chairs connected to the umbrellas (you can see it in the first pic). Then they hauled them all off the sand area. Now the lagoon has umbrellas (tied down), but no chairs.
> 
> Gorgeous day today!





NiteMaire said:


> @JanT  Aulani is closed until November 1st.  If you'd like to avoid crowds, the lagoon in front of it may be a great location until then.  Last picture shows it from our view.
> 
> The chair saga continues!  They used a large bolt cutter on the chairs connected to the umbrellas (you can see it in the first pic). Then they hauled them all off the sand area. Now the lagoon has umbrellas (tied down), but no chairs.
> 
> Gorgeous day today!


----------



## NiteMaire

JanT said:


> NiteMarie,
> 
> I wasn’t sure when Aulani was opening again. We may very well choose to wander that direction for beach space. The crowds here aren’t too bad - certainly not how they are in normal times. We’re just trying to be as careful as possible.
> 
> OMG! Who took the bolt cutters to the locks on the chairs? Staff or just the visitors down there?? I can’t imagine the staff did it unless they couldn’t find the key. If visitors did it, then I’d put an end to that nonsense somehow. I get that the beaches are open to the public but vandalism of Marriott property???
> 
> And yes, it is gorgeous today!! Just got back from our morning walk.


Marriott staff had the bolt cutter. Not sure why they needed it, but they did.


----------



## JanT

Oh ok.  Glad to know it was staff.  LoL




NiteMaire said:


> Marriott staff had the bolt cutter. Not sure why they needed it, but they did.


----------



## amy241

I hope we get upgraded to an ocean view unit when we arrive on 11/15. We are owners of an ocean view unit at MKO but all of my room codes booked through Interval International are Mountain View codes for the 5 weeks we are there. I will be really disappointed if they don’t switch us to ocean view after reading these posts that everyone else was switched over. We lost our ocean view time this year in May with the pandemic and never got to stay there. To make matters worse, we bought the unit in 2019 with usage to begin in 2020, so we have never even got to use what we purchased.

When I spoke to the front desk about a week ago, she simply said they would put us in the same unit for our entire stay and that it was mountain view.

Can anyone tell me who I should speak to at the resort about room assignment?


----------



## PearlCity

amy241 said:


> I hope we get upgraded to an ocean view unit when we arrive on 11/15. We are owners of an ocean view unit at MKO but all of my room codes booked through Interval International are Mountain View codes for the 5 weeks we are there. I will be really disappointed if they don’t switch us to ocean view after reading these posts that everyone else was switched over. We lost our ocean view time this year in May with the pandemic and never got to stay there. To make matters worse, we bought the unit in 2019 with usage to begin in 2020, so we have never even got to use what we purchased.
> 
> When I spoke to the front desk about a week ago, she simply said they would put us in the same unit for our entire stay and that it was mountain view.
> 
> Can anyone tell me who I should speak to at the resort about room assignment?


Im not really sure. I think i got lucky to be honest. I think my room is coded mountain view as i can see if the lot next door was developed how i would only get to see the mountain. I was even told i had a mountain view room upon check in. Usually mountain view for us is means parking lot view. I seriously only get 3rd or 4th floor when i do have ocean view coded rooms. It seems they are only opening up certain floors at a time. So it really could be luck of the draw. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire

amy241 said:


> I hope we get upgraded to an ocean view unit when we arrive on 11/15. We are owners of an ocean view unit at MKO but all of my room codes booked through Interval International are Mountain View codes for the 5 weeks we are there. I will be really disappointed if they don’t switch us to ocean view after reading these posts that everyone else was switched over. We lost our ocean view time this year in May with the pandemic and never got to stay there. To make matters worse, we bought the unit in 2019 with usage to begin in 2020, so we have never even got to use what we purchased.
> 
> When I spoke to the front desk about a week ago, she simply said they would put us in the same unit for our entire stay and that it was mountain view.
> 
> Can anyone tell me who I should speak to at the resort about room assignment?





PearlCity said:


> Im not really sure. I think i got lucky to be honest. I think my room is coded mountain view as i can see if the lot next door was developed how i would only get to see the mountain. I was even told i had a mountain view room upon check in. Usually mountain view for us is means parking lot view. I seriously only get 3rd or 4th floor when i do have ocean view coded rooms. It seems they are only opening up certain floors at a time. So it really could be luck of the draw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


As I'm sure you are aware, some MV units here offer superb views of the ocean. I'm somewhat pessimistic about your chances for a true OV since they now have all 3 buildings open. As @frank808  stated, 1BRs were completely sold out so that probably explains our upgrade. 

I had actually booked a 1BR with Bonvoy points (prior to getting the 2BR with cert). When I called the front desk, they asked me to take a studio instead since they didn't have a 1BR available...and the manager stated it shouldn't have been possible to get since they didn't have any. I'm convinced they didn't have any 2BR LOs available so they put me in a standard 2BR.  Definitely not complaining.


----------



## frank808

NiteMaire said:


> As I'm sure you are aware, some MV units here offer superb views of the ocean. I'm somewhat pessimistic about your chances for a true OV since they now have all 3 buildings open. As @frank808 stated, 1BRs were completely sold out so that probably explains our upgrade.
> 
> I had actually booked a 1BR with Bonvoy points (prior to getting the 2BR with cert). When I called the front desk, they asked me to take a studio instead since they didn't have a 1BR available...and the manager stated it shouldn't have been possible to get since they didn't have any. I'm convinced they didn't have any 2BR LOs available so they put me in a standard 2BR. Definitely not complaining.


I didnt think that the 1br problem was that bad. I know that they were having a hard time fulfilling the 1br because NAIA was opened instead of Moana. I dont think they were prepared for the resort occupancy to stay so high. Figured bookings would come gradually with the slow return of tourism. But have seen so many check ins of new arrivals that it was crazy.

I was not at resort but was told from quiet a few employees that checkin on Friday afternoon was a mad house. The line snaked from the front desk all the way to the valet desk. 

I am thinking management decided at the earliest on Thursday to use Moana. If they reopened Moana instead of NAIA a few weeks ago it would have been fine. Now they have to run 3 buildings. 

The easy days of finding parking in Kona is bow a memory . It was good while it lasted.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire

frank808 said:


> I didnt think that the 1br problem was that bad. I know that they were having a hard time fulfilling the 1br because NAIA was opened instead of Moana. I dont think they were prepared for the resort occupancy to stay so high. Figured bookings would come gradually with the slow return of tourism. But have seen so many check ins of new arrivals that it was crazy.
> 
> I was not at resort but was told from quiet a few employees that checkin on Friday afternoon was a mad house. The line snaked from the front desk all the way to the valet desk.
> 
> I am thinking management decided at the earliest on Thursday to use Moana. If they reopened Moana instead of NAIA a few weeks ago it would have been fine. Now they have to run 3 buildings.
> 
> The easy days of finding parking in Kona is bow a memory . It was good while it lasted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It could be what you said, but the front desk manager said they had 0 1BRs available. Similar to what you heard, she told me they still had a long line when I talked with her at 7:30pm Friday night. 

When we checked in last Saturday, there was an abundance of open spots in the Kona parking garage. Last night, we had to drive around the Naia parking garage a few times to get a spot.

For all looking to use an II cert, there's a 1BR available starting Friday, October 30th.


----------



## frank808

amy241 said:


> I hope we get upgraded to an ocean view unit when we arrive on 11/15. We are owners of an ocean view unit at MKO but all of my room codes booked through Interval International are Mountain View codes for the 5 weeks we are there. I will be really disappointed if they don’t switch us to ocean view after reading these posts that everyone else was switched over. We lost our ocean view time this year in May with the pandemic and never got to stay there. To make matters worse, we bought the unit in 2019 with usage to begin in 2020, so we have never even got to use what we purchased.
> 
> When I spoke to the front desk about a week ago, she simply said they would put us in the same unit for our entire stay and that it was mountain view.
> 
> Can anyone tell me who I should speak to at the resort about room assignment?


I would not be telling management that I should be getting a OV room on an exchange. That is the vagaries of using II. We exchangers are at the bottom of the totem pole. I have gotten OV or IV usually no higher than 4th or 5th floor on an exchange. The only time I would get a higher floor than 5th floor on exchanges is when I get a penthouse view. Even then it would usually be the lowest floor penthouse which starts on the 6th floor. 

When using II it states that views are not guaranteed. I go in expecting a view of a parking lot or view of the fitness center room when exchanging. If I get anything better I consider it a bonus.

This has been my experience in the past 5 to 6 years staying on exchanges for 40+ weeks a year at MKO. Owning an OV unit but exchanging it would lose your view preference. Once the unit is used for an exchange, you are in the same boat as other exchangers. 

I wish there was some special treatment in room assignment for being a chairmans club 6x over. 

Have fun during your stay at the resort. Like I mentioned earlier, go in with the mentality of getting a bad view. Using $300 AC for 3 weeks is less than paying one week of the maintenance fee for 2020. You definitley saved a bundle right there. Would you rather pay $1900 more each week for an OV instead?

Still planning to do a tuggers meet up if you are interested.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## amy241

I called and spoke to a nice person at the front desk. She advised that their occupancy levels are going to be much higher for our mid-November arrival. So I think many of you got very lucky by being “early birds” in October. From what she said on the phone, I don’t think I will be as lucky as everyone else who got upgraded to an ocean view. However, she stated that they are working to keep me in the same room for our entire stay so we don’t have to move each Sunday so for that I am grateful.


----------



## frank808

NiteMaire said:


> It could be what you said, but the front desk manager said they had 0 1BRs available. Similar to what you heard, she told me they still had a long line when I talked with her at 7:30pm Friday night.
> 
> When we checked in last Saturday, there was an abundance of open spots in the Kona parking garage. Last night, we had to drive around the Naia parking garage a few times to get a spot.
> 
> For all looking to use an II cert, there's a 1BR available starting Friday, October 30th.



Parking is still possible in Kona. But definitley not like March till end of Sept. Nothing beats getting back and your choice of stalls right after the parking gate in Kona! 

Wish I could take advantage of these cheap AC weeks. To bad I booked so far in advance. 

I believe as this covid situation improves there will be less AC for years to come at MKO. The last time I used an AC at MKO must have been like 4 years ago.

Have a fun stay at MKO and hope you are still there for a meetup. Maybe this coming week you can relax and not have to work.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## amy241

frank808 said:


> I would not be telling management that I should be getting a OV room on an exchange. That is the vagaries of using II. We exchangers are at the bottom of the totem pole. I have gotten OV or IV usually no higher than 4th or 5th floor on an exchange. The only time I would get a higher floor than 5th floor on exchanges is when I get a penthouse view. Even then it would usually be the lowest floor penthouse which starts on the 6th floor.
> 
> When using II it states that views are not guaranteed. I go in expecting a view of a parking lot or view of the fitness center room when exchanging. If I get anything better I consider it a bonus.
> 
> This has been my experience in the past 5 to 6 years staying on exchanges for 40+ weeks a year at MKO. Owning an OV unit but exchanging it would lose your view preference. Once the unit is used for an exchange, you are in the same boat as other exchangers.
> 
> I wish there was some special treatment in room assignment for being a chairmans club 6x over.
> 
> Have fun during your stay at the resort. Like I mentioned earlier, go in with the mentality of getting a bad view. Using $300 AC for 3 weeks is less than paying one week of the maintenance fee for 2020. You definitley saved a bundle right there. Would you rather pay $1900 more each week for an OV instead?
> 
> Still planning to do a tuggers meet up if you are interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Oh, I would never call and tell anyone anything or act demanding, it is just not in my personality to do that.  I did inquire as to how busy they expected to be. Only 1 of my weeks is a true exchange (EPlus retrade from Ko Olina in May to Waiohai in November to Ko Olina in November) , another week is an AC, and the remaining 3 weeks are actually Getaways we purchased. We paid quite a bit for the Getaways, actually, but better than what we would pay at Marriott.com. They were not inexpensive though but our goal was to stay at the same resort.

Since we are an owner at this resort, as opposed to a non-owner, and I would hope that would at least count for something. I like your suggestion of viewing it as a bonus - it is always fun to be surprised. If anything, I hope it might put us on a higher floor.

I will hope to be pleasantly surprised but the only thing I requested was that I be kept in the same room if possible so that I don’t have to move each week. Fingers crossed.

Yes, I am definitely looking up to a meet up! I was surprised to read you were in Orlando presently - practically my backyard. I live in Juno Beach, FL, in Palm Beach County.


----------



## frank808

Great to be in your back yard but it is HOT here in Orlando. Not June/July hot but hotter than previous years. It is like upper 80's today with 90+% humidity. 

It is like 81 degrees at 10 pm right now at the pool. 

We have also mentioned to FD that staying in the same room is our preference. We will stay in a IV room instead of moving to OV if we can stay in same villa. Our primary request is to stay in same room over view. 

We will meet up once you are settled in and relaxed. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## beachgirls67

We arrive on Friday 11/6. It can't get here fast enough. We had to cancel a couple of trips this year because it was just not possible to travel. Much needed vacation.


----------



## JanT

@frank808 Definitely count us in for a meet up!  I’m bringing the cake then.  No coconut just for you!  

For those coming a little later, I will make another cake to share with you.  



frank808 said:


> frank808 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if anyone wants to meet up let's schedule a tentative date of Nov 3 at 730pm by marketplace? Dont know who can make it. But whoever's wants to meet either PM me or respond here. Election night and the results will most likely be done by then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## JanT

Awesome!  We’ll still be here then.  We can have another meet up.  I think @klpca and @amy241 are coming in around the middle of November?



beachgirls67 said:


> We arrive on Friday 11/6. It can't get here fast enough. We had to cancel a couple of trips this year because it was just not possible to travel. Much needed vacation.


----------



## beachgirls67

JanT said:


> @frank808 Definitely count us in for a meet up!  I’m bringing the cake then.  No coconut just for you!
> 
> For those coming a little later, I will make another cake to share with you.  ❤❤



Sounds good. I wish we could stay longer but we will be there until 11/14. Would love to meet with anyone who is there.


----------



## frank808

Ok so far there will be beachgirls, JanT and myself. Still got a lot of time for more Tuggers to join us.

JanT thanks for thinking about me and coconuts!

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

Looking forward to it.  Got to meet up with NiteMaire and his wife today.  It was great to sit and talk timeshares, life in general, etc.  I’m looking forward to meeting other TUGGERS as well!!



frank808 said:


> Ok so far there will be beachgirls, JanT and myself. Still got a lot of time for more Tuggers to join us.
> 
> JanT thanks for thinking about me and coconuts!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## amy241

frank808 said:


> Great to be in your back yard but it is HOT here in Orlando. Not June/July hot but hotter than previous years. It is like upper 80's today with 90+% humidity.
> 
> It is like 81 degrees at 10 pm right now at the pool.
> 
> We have also mentioned to FD that staying in the same room is our preference. We will stay in a IV room instead of moving to OV if we can stay in same villa. Our primary request is to stay in same room over view.
> 
> We will meet up once you are settled in and relaxed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I believe the temps we are seeing are the result of global warming. I have lived in FL since 1975. I used to be able to shut off the AC in October and open the windows. Not anymore. It has become an oven in Florida for most of the year.


----------



## amy241

JanT said:


> Awesome!  We’ll still be here then.  We can have another meet up.  I think @klpca and @amy241 are coming in around the middle of November?



Yes, we straggle in from Florida on 11/15. Lol.


----------



## NiteMaire

frank808 said:


> Well if anyone wants to meet up let's schedule a tentative date of Nov 3 at 730pm by marketplace? Dont know who can make it. But whoever's wants to meet either PM me or respond here. Election night and the results will most likely be done by then.


We plan on being there.  We just snagged another 2BR (starting October 31st) with an II certificate!  It's showing as a dedicated 2BR OV unit (HTBOV); that's the same unit type we're in right now.  Maybe, just maybe, we'll be able to stay in the same room...

Interestingly, my current week is now reflected as TBOV (dedicated 2BR OV) in II; I could have sworn it was ZZAB previously.


----------



## PearlCity

NiteMaire said:


> We plan on being there. We just snagged another 2BR (starting October 31st) with an II certificate! It's showing as a dedicated 2BR OV unit (HTBOV); that's the same unit type we're in right now. Maybe, just maybe, we'll be able to stay in the same room...
> 
> Interestingly, my current week is now reflected as TBOV (dedicated 2BR OV) in II; I could have sworn it was ZZAB previously.


While i love MKO i feel like its so hard to manage life (work and school) and live there lol. I hope you have a great time over the next 2 weeks!! I keep mentioning to my husband the ACs i see but he hasn't said to book likd he did for fall break and this past week. Maybe i can convince him for later. 



Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyntravel

You guys have fun. Thanks for keeping us updated.
Love seeing the pictures.


----------



## NiteMaire

@PearlCity  I hear you!  Last week, we didn't make it back during the week (I had too many late days at work).  That was the main reason for getting the second week.  We're letting our DD stay there a few days now before DW and I head back later this week.  We decided on the exchange for next week to make it easier to attend the tugger get together.

Many thanks to @JanT  for letting us hijack portions of this thread!  Great meeting you yesterday.  We look forward to seeing Frank again and meeting new tuggers next week.


----------



## JanT

Yesterday we reserved a two hour time slot for the Reflection pool from 9:30-11:30 for today.  Won’t make that mistake again.  We got there on time and checked in, picked our spot on the chart, and walked in.  The signs were up that masks must be worn except for when you’re IN the pool.  There were a few other people there already relaxing in their chairs - with no masks on.  No pretense of masks either.  We should have left right then but figured someone would be around to tell them to put their masks on.

More people arrived and virtually every one of them pulled their masks off as soon as they got away from the pool check-in area.  They walked around with no masks on and proceeded to their assigned areas and plopped down - no masks.  We ended up with people on either side of us and you guessed it, no masks on.

Not one Marriott employee came around to see if people were respecting the mask and social distancing policy.  We were there for a full 2 hour period and not one person other than us had masks on - ever.

When we left, we stopped at the check in area and asked what the mask policy is, that we thought you could have it off only if you’re in the pool.  She said that was the policy and that they try to enforce it.  We just said ok and I commented that we will just skip the pools now.  She said going to the lagoons would be better because they’d removed all the lounges down there and not many people wanted to go there without them.

So, later today we’re going to go find some chairs we can use at the lagoons while we’re here.  Won’t step foot in the pool area again.

I’m frustrated that they simply aren’t going to enforce the rules regarding  masks.  We see people within the resort without them and no one says a word apparently.  Marriott is going to end up contributing to their own shut down again if they keep this up.  Eventually, a visitor is going to sneak through or a local will unknowingly expose people here and it’s going to be a hot mess.

I love this resort and will certainly enjoy our time here but I am disappointed in them for not being more diligent about masks.


----------



## amy241

JanT said:


> Yesterday we reserved a two hour time slot for the Reflection pool from 9:30-11:30 for today.  Won’t make that mistake again.  We got there on time and checked in, picked our spot on the chart, and walked in.  The signs were up that masks must be worn except for when you’re IN the pool.  There were a few other people there already relaxing in their chairs - with no masks on.  No pretense of masks either.  We should have left right then but figured someone would be around to tell them to put their masks on.
> 
> More people arrived and virtually every one of them pulled their masks off as soon as they got away from the pool check-in area.  They walked around with no masks on and proceeded to their assigned areas and plopped down - no masks.  We ended up with people on either side of us and you guessed it, no masks on.
> 
> Not one Marriott employee came around to see if people were respecting the mask and social distancing policy.  We were there for a full 2 hour period and not one person other than us had masks on - ever.
> 
> When we left, we stopped at the check in area and asked what the mask policy is, that we thought you could have it off only if you’re in the pool.  She said that was the policy and that they try to enforce it.  We just said ok and I commented that we will just skip the pools now.  She said going to the lagoons would be better because they’d removed all the lounges down there and not many people wanted to go there without them.
> 
> So, later today we’re going to go find some chairs we can use at the lagoons while we’re here.  Won’t step foot in the pool area again.
> 
> I’m frustrated that they simply aren’t going to enforce the rules regarding  masks.  We see people within the resort without them and no one says a word apparently.  Marriott is going to end up contributing to their own shut down again if they keep this up.  Eventually, a visitor is going to sneak through or a local will unknowingly expose people here and it’s going to be a hot mess.
> 
> I love this resort and will certainly enjoy our time here but I am disappointed in them for not being more diligent about masks.



And I am disappointed in the guests who have no respect for Hawaii emergency orders or Marriott rules. Shame on them.


----------



## JanT

Oh I’m definitely more upset with the guests!!  I didn’t mean to imply they aren’t the problem because they are - 100% at fault.  The self-entitlement of people never fails to amaze me.  But, they will continue to do this until Marriott enforces the rules and initiates some deterrent against their flaunting of the rules - fines or whatever is necessary to put a stop to it.



amy241 said:


> And I am disappointed in the guests who have no respect for Hawaii emergency orders or Marriott rules. Shame on them.


----------



## PearlCity

amy241 said:


> And I am disappointed in the guests who have no respect for Hawaii emergency orders or Marriott rules. Shame on them.


Wow. Yesterday half of the people had masks the other half didnt. But when i was there the 1st week of oct workers were reminding everyone to wear masks. You are correct though. This weekend i saw much less reminding. At the time though security was running the pools. Now i think activities people are. I also so a bigger lady (so she was a bit scary) reminding people once about masks at reflection maybe Yesterday for the 2nd morning time slot. (930-1130) The 12-2pm time slot was more crowded and way less mask wearing which is partly why the kids said lets go and we walked to paradise cove. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca

Really, really sad, but not unexpected based upon my limited experience in the touristy areas of San Diego. I have posted about it before - folks take a vacation from their masks. It's true, it's annoying and I suppose that people who have tested negative are even more likely to decide that there is no risk to others because they don't think that they have it. In San Diego we have found that if you go even slightly off the beaten path things are more normal with folks trying to socially distance and wear masks.

Glad for the heads up. We will be looking for the less populated places to hang out. We don't usually go to the pool as there is zero novelty for us (we don't use ours in the backyard either, lol) so no issues there but I was hoping to spend some time on the sand, socially distanced. Hopefully we can find a corner by ourselves. We may just be spending quality time on our balcony.


----------



## PearlCity

klpca said:


> Really, really sad, but not unexpected based upon my limited experience in the touristy areas of San Diego. I have posted about it before - folks take a vacation from their masks. It's true, it's annoying and I suppose that people who have tested negative are even more likely to decide that there is no risk to others because they don't think that they have it. In San Diego we have found that if you go even slightly off the beaten path things are more normal with folks trying to socially distance and wear masks.
> 
> Glad for the heads up. We will be looking for the less populated places to hang out. We don't usually go to the pool as there is zero novelty for us (we don't use ours in the backyard either, lol) so no issues there but I was hoping to spend some time on the sand, socially distanced. Hopefully we can find a corner by ourselves. We may just be spending quality time on our balcony.


I would say if you are able to hike definitely now is the time to go! Trails are empty. If you come before Nov 1st Lagoon 1 was the least crowded yesterday on a Sunday. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

I read about a brown water advisory from paradise cove to nanakuli. How is the water in the lagoons as paradise cove is just down the street?

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## PearlCity

frank808 said:


> I read about a brown water advisory from paradise cove to nanakuli. How is the water in the lagoons as paradise cove is just down the street?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


Water looks ok. We are under a flash flood watch until Thurs so that maybe why. No rain though. Marina was brown sat and yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamarquez8

Hi all!  We are new to Marriott & II and have 2 MKO stays coming up. Using a getaway & an exchange. Trying to absorb all I can from you all so we can have lengthy stays too (lol).  this will be our first time so your help is appreciated...thx!

for getaways, we don't have free parking, right?

I read that AC are deposited randomly into your account. When do you think I will start seeing some?  I would love to have $300 staycations.

Can we check in early to start using the amenities. And stay on- site after checkout?


----------



## NiteMaire

aamarquez8 said:


> for getaways, we don't have free parking, right?


I'm fairly certain, you do not have to pay or parking for getaways.  I think the only time you pay is when booking as a "hotel" stay, but I'll defer to others who stayed on getaway.  You do not pay parking for exchanges (including ACs).


aamarquez8 said:


> I read that AC are deposited randomly into your account. When do you think I will start seeing some?  I would love to have $300 staycations.


I'm not sure when the "random" ones arrived in the past.  In addition to the random ones, you'll be offered ACs for depositing your unit during certain times.  Last year, we received one for each side of the unit when we deposited in October.  We also get ACs on the anniversary of adding one of my other TS.  Like resort units, different ACs have different power.  We could see some/most of the 2BR deposits with the AC we were given for our Marriott deposits, but the 3BR "random" AC did not see them.


aamarquez8 said:


> Can we check in early to start using the amenities. And stay on- site after checkout?


You can definitely stay after checkout.  It called "Stay and Play" or something like that.  I presume they have the same for early arrivals, but I don't know.  In the current environment, it would be difficult to do anything since most things are closed.  You could go to the lagoon or maybe the pool.  After 30 minutes, the pools are available for walk-ins/waitlist if not at capacity.


----------



## PearlCity

NiteMaire said:


> I'm fairly certain, you do not have to pay or parking for getaways. I think the only time you pay is when booking as a "hotel" stay, but I'll defer to others who stayed on getaway. You do not pay parking for exchanges (including ACs).
> 
> I'm not sure when the "random" ones arrived in the past. In addition to the random ones, you'll be offered ACs for depositing your unit during certain times. Last year, we received one for each side of the unit when we deposited in October. We also get ACs on the anniversary of adding one of my other TS. Like resort units, different ACs have different power. We could see some/most of the 2BR deposits with the AC we were given for our Marriott deposits, but the 3BR "random" AC did not see them.
> 
> You can definitely stay after checkout. It called "Stay and Play" or something like that. I presume they have the same for early arrivals, but I don't know. In the current environment, it would be difficult to do anything since most things are closed. You could go to the lagoon or maybe the pool. After 30 minutes, the pools are available for walk-ins/waitlist if not at capacity.


Be aware that while you can stay after check out thr complementary showers marriott used to offer to clean up before getting on a plane is currently closed. So if you plan to swim or go to the beach just know the only showers available are the cold water showers along the beach that are open air and NOT private.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

I’m not sure about the charge for parking if you’re on an exchange.  Several years ago I know if you owned a MVC week and stayed at any MVC resort you did not have to pay for parking.  Otherwise you had to pay.  Maybe that has changed.  I honestly didn’t even think about that when we checked in.


----------



## PearlCity

JanT said:


> I’m not sure about the charge for parking if you’re on an exchange. Several years ago I know if you owned a MVC week and stayed at any MVC resort you did not have to pay for parking. Otherwise you had to pay. Maybe that has changed. I honestly didn’t even think about that when we checked in.


I can speak to that. I exchange in with worldmark (i did own a Marriott in AZ but sold it) no fee for the 1st car and $20 for the second. I cant speak for getaways though. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire

JanT said:


> I’m not sure about the charge for parking if you’re on an exchange.  Several years ago I know if you owned a MVC week and stayed at any MVC resort you did not have to pay for parking.  Otherwise you had to pay.  Maybe that has changed.  I honestly didn’t even think about that when we checked in.


You do not have to pay for parking on an exchange (trade or AC). More specifically, you do not have to pay if you have only 1 vehicle.  If you have 2 vehicles, you'll have to pay for the second one.  The front desk told me it would be $20/day if we brought a 2nd vehicle this week.  As I mentioned above, I think it applies to Getaways, but I haven't stayed on a Getaway yet.

I think the II exchange certificates has the statement that you'll be charged for parking, but it's not accurate.  It's caused some confusion over the years.

Edit:  @PearlCity   must have beat me by a second or two, but I'll leave this here.  We're both saying the same thing.


----------



## NiteMaire

Okay folks, I have a potential treat (no trick) for those following this thread...

Yesterday, we secured a 4th MKO week (Nov 7-14) with an AC; unit code is ZZAA which is a 2BR LO Ocean View.  DW and I decided to not extend a 4th week.  We'll be cancelling the AC before II closes for the day (11PM Eastern).  If you would like to coordinate a time so we can turn it in and you can grab it, send me a PM (move your mouse over my username and then click "Start conversation") so we can determine a mutual time that works for both us.

ETA: No one has contacted us yet.  DW and I are flopping like fish on a pier; we may end up keeping the week.  Contact me and I'll tell you if it's heads or tails


----------



## frank808

All these great weeks with an AC!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

NiteMaire said:


> ETA: No one has contacted us yet. DW and I are flopping like fish on a pier; we may end up keeping the week. Contact me and I'll tell you if it's heads or tails



Just stay another week. You know you want to! Ask nicely and maybe front desk will keep you in the same high floor room. 

Then you can make round two of the TUG meet n greet.



Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire

frank808 said:


> Just stay another week. You know you want to! Ask nicely and maybe front desk will keep you in the same high floor room.
> Then you can make round two of the TUG meet n greet.


No one contacted us, and we decided to keep the week!  DD loves staying there so she'll be there during weekdays, and we'll be there some weekdays and the entire weekend.


----------



## amy241

frank808 said:


> Just stay another week. You know you want to! Ask nicely and maybe front desk will keep you in the same high floor room.
> 
> Then you can make round two of the TUG meet n greet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



Frank, what was your route from HNL to MCO? I am always looking for new ideas to get from FL to HI. Which airline did you fly?


----------



## frank808

Am on United. Because we are not leaving MCO till after noon the routing is MCO to IAH, IAH to SFO and SFO to HNL. It is long flight but allows me a nice relaxing morning. Wake up go to the club lounge then hit the park for a few hours. Leave Universal by 1030 and get to MCO by 11 to return car and have about 1.5 hours before flight. 

There is a better flight that goes from MCO to IAH then IAH to HNL. But it leaves MCO at 7am and no way I am waking up that early. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87

frank808 said:


> Am on United. Because we are not leaving MCO till after noon the routing is MCO to IAH, IAH to SFO and SFO to HNL. It is long flight but always me a nice relaxing morning. Wake up go to the club lounge then hit the park for a few hours. Leave Universal by 1030 and get to MCO by 11 to return car and have about 1.5 hours for flight.
> 
> There is a better flight that goes from MCO to IAH then IAH to HNL. But it leaves MCO at 7am and no way I am waking up that early.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How is the IAH-SFO connection time, assuming no significant delays? Are the gates close to each other? Comfortable amount of time between flights? IAH is our departure airport, and I’m always hesitant to book connecting flights. Of course, we wouldn’t have to wake up as early to catch the IAH-HNL flight as you would to fly  MCO-IAH-HNL!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Hawaii should be thankful for the Timeshare industry in their state.  The Timeshare industry is directly responsible for restarting the airline and hospitality industries in our 50th state.  After all, if folks didn't have ownership reservations then they likely wouldn't be pushing so hard to get over there to utilize them.


.


----------



## NiteMaire

amy241 said:


> Frank, what was your route from HNL to MCO? I am always looking for new ideas to get from FL to HI. Which airline did you fly?


I realize I'm not @frank808 but we lived in FL prior to moving here and traveled to HI 2-3 times a year.  We've flown AA, United, and Delta (when an issue occurred with our United outbound flight).  I'll answer this in reverse.  For the flights back, I prefer the evening flights from HNL to IAH/DFW to FL.  It gives you nearly the full day in Hawaii.  I also prefer it since I'm able to sleep on planes.  For return flights we've only flown AA and United. 
For flights from FL to HI, DW preferred to break it into several segments.   Depending on the airline we'd go to IAH/DFW to LAX/SFO/SAN to HNL.  There are some flights from Phoenix, but we haven't taken.  While DW prefers breaking the flights into many segments, I'm fine non-stop flights from IAH/DFW to HNL.  I think in the end I like FL-TX-CA-HI (pick your airline and route) to go and HI-TX-FL for the return.  Although one good thing about the direct flights from Texas is that you arrive early afternoon.  We've only flown Delta once.  We were supposed to go direct from Atlanta to Honolulu, but the latrines stopped working and we had to divert to LAX. Chaos then ensued.  We were supposed to arrive at 4PM, ended up arriving at 10PM.

On a slightly related note.  If you're like us and wake up very early on the first day (we'd usually wake up between 3-4), make a pot of coffee or your favorite morning drink, hop in a car, and drive to the windward side to watch the sunrise.  Then stop at Cinnamon's in Kailua and have a great breakfast.


----------



## frank808

TheHolleys87 said:


> How is the IAH-SFO connection time, assuming no significant delays? Are the gates close to each other? Comfortable amount of time between flights? IAH is our departure airport, and I’m always hesitant to book connecting flights. Of course, we wouldn’t have to wake up as early to catch the IAH-HNL flight as you would to fly MCO-IAH-HNL!



Fly though IAH at least 6 times this year. Connections with united are 55 min. Have not had close connections this year. But once a few years ago we came into Term C and had to get to Term E which is on the other side of IAH. Made it with 10 minutes before closing of doors. GA was a little snippy and commented to me that they are holding the door open because we were the last ones. I told her that you might want to blame tower because we were originally assigned the gate next door. But because of something tower parked us at another gate. 

But usually they assign you same terminals if possible. If not, I have had minimum 1hr to get between terminals. IAH-HNL is pretty good at about 7 hours flight time. Since you are flying out of IAH I would take the 11am direct and get into HNL about 3pm. Perfect flight to me. One shot to Hawaii and arrives at 3pm. Get lugguage and car arrive at MKO just in time for 4pm check in. Have a few cocktails on lanai and watch sunset!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

NiteMaire said:


> I realize I'm not @frank808 but we lived in FL prior to moving here and traveled to HI 2-3 times a year. We've flown AA, United, and Delta (when an issue occurred with our United outbound flight). I'll answer this in reverse. For the flights back, I prefer the evening flights from HNL to IAH/DFW to FL. It gives you nearly the full day in Hawaii. I also prefer it since I'm able to sleep on planes. For return flights we've only flown AA and United.
> For flights from FL to HI, DW preferred to break it into several segments. Depending on the airline we'd go to IAH/DFW to LAX/SFO/SAN to HNL. There are some flights from Phoenix, but we haven't taken. While DW prefers breaking the flights into many segments, I'm fine non-stop flights from IAH/DFW to HNL. I think in the end I like FL-TX-CA-HI (pick your airline and route) to go and HI-TX-FL for the return. Although one good thing about the direct flights from Texas is that you arrive early afternoon. We've only flown Delta once. We were supposed to go direct from Atlanta to Honolulu, but the latrines stopped working and we had to divert to LAX. Chaos then ensued. We were supposed to arrive at 4PM, ended up arriving at 10PM.
> 
> On a slightly related note. If you're like us and wake up very early on the first day (we'd usually wake up between 3-4), make a pot of coffee or your favorite morning drink, hop in a car, and drive to the windward side to watch the sunrise. Then stop at Cinnamon's in Kailua and have a great breakfast.


I always fly redeye leaving HNL if possible. Usually through IAH so we have only 1 stop to east coast. Leave 9pm to 11pm HNL and arrive in Florida by 2pm. Coming back west we leave Florida as late as possible which usually means 2 stops. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## amy241

NiteMaire said:


> I realize I'm not @frank808 but we lived in FL prior to moving here and traveled to HI 2-3 times a year.  We've flown AA, United, and Delta (when an issue occurred with our United outbound flight).  I'll answer this in reverse.  For the flights back, I prefer the evening flights from HNL to IAH/DFW to FL.  It gives you nearly the full day in Hawaii.  I also prefer it since I'm able to sleep on planes.  For return flights we've only flown AA and United.
> For flights from FL to HI, DW preferred to break it into several segments.   Depending on the airline we'd go to IAH/DFW to LAX/SFO/SAN to HNL.  There are some flights from Phoenix, but we haven't taken.  While DW prefers breaking the flights into many segments, I'm fine non-stop flights from IAH/DFW to HNL.  I think in the end I like FL-TX-CA-HI (pick your airline and route) to go and HI-TX-FL for the return.  Although one good thing about the direct flights from Texas is that you arrive early afternoon.  We've only flown Delta once.  We were supposed to go direct from Atlanta to Honolulu, but the latrines stopped working and we had to divert to LAX. Chaos then ensued.  We were supposed to arrive at 4PM, ended up arriving at 10PM.
> 
> On a slightly related note.  If you're like us and wake up very early on the first day (we'd usually wake up between 3-4), make a pot of coffee or your favorite morning drink, hop in a car, and drive to the windward side to watch the sunrise.  Then stop at Cinnamon's in Kailua and have a great breakfast.



Thank you! This is all great information!


----------



## TheHolleys87

frank808 said:


> Fly though IAH at least 6 times this year. Connections with united are 55 min. Have not had close connections this year. But once a few years ago we came into Term C and had to get to Term E which is on the other side of IAH. Made it with 10 minutes before closing of doors. GA was a little snippy and commented to me that they are holding the door open because we were the last ones. I told her that you might want to blame tower because we were originally assigned the gate next door. But because of something tower parked us at another gate.
> 
> But usually they assign you same terminals if possible. If not, I have had minimum 1hr to get between terminals. IAH-HNL is pretty good at about 7 hours flight time. Since you are flying out of IAH I would take the 11am direct and get into HNL about 3pm. Perfect flight to me. One shot to Hawaii and arrives at 3pm. Get lugguage and car arrive at MKO just in time for 4pm check in. Have a few cocktails on lanai and watch sunset!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! We’ll probably continue to fly nonstop IAH to HNL, but I was wondering about the connections in SFO, in case we decided to break it up for some reason.


----------



## frank808

TheHolleys87 said:


> Thanks! We’ll probably continue to fly nonstop IAH to HNL, but I was wondering about the connections in SFO, in case we decided to break it up for some reason.


SFO to HNL is usually later in he afternoon. If you do direct it is about 7 hours to get to hawaii. If you go through SF you are looking at a 9-10 hour flight day. Unless price or time warrants flying through SFO, I would not want to give up a direct flight.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Hawaii should be thankful for the Timeshare industry in their state.  The Timeshare industry is directly responsible for restarting the airline and hospitality industries in our 50th state.  After all, if folks didn't have ownership reservations then they likely wouldn't be pushing so hard to get over there to utilize them.



It would be interesting to find out what percentage of the visitors that are coming to Hawaii are timeshare owners, vacation renters, and hotel guests.


----------



## controller1

Tamaradarann said:


> It would be interesting to find out what percentage of the visitors that are coming to Hawaii are timeshare owners, vacation renters, and hotel guests.



Not sure anyone captures that data. Even the form filled out as you arrive Hawaii simply asks where you are staying. If you name a timeshare there is no way to know whether one is an owner or a renter.


----------



## JanT

Spent the day yesterday traveling over to the North Shore.  Put the top down on the convertible, let the wind completely mess up our hair, and soaked up the sun. 

We were so happy to see one of our favorite little restaurants was open - North Shore Tacos.  They have wonderful fish tacos.  Spoke with the staff for a few minutes and they said they have managed to weather the storm of Covid-19 because of loyal locals.  We ate outside and enjoyed ourselves thoroughly.

We made a few stops along the way and took a few pictures.  It’s so beautiful here and after 2 weeks here I’m finally relaxing. 

We stopped at Walmart and found two lawn/beach chairs so we could go down to the lagoons and have chairs.  All the lounge chairs have been removed until they can sanitize them and get the hut opened back up.  So, we went down this morning and oh my gosh - just relaxed and soaked up the sun.  It was so beautiful that I literally got tears in my eyes.  It was fairly empty (compared to normal times).  I can still feel the heat of the sun on me and just feel so recharged.

Good news!!  Longboard’s will be reopening on 1 November!!!  I think it will initially be takeout only but that’s a step in the right direction.  We passed one of the staff on our way back to our unit and he was carrying a big sign announcing their reopening.  I’m soooo glad - so, so happy for the employees.  ❤❤  It will be nice to be able to get cocktails from there while we’re on the beach, too.


----------



## Theiggy

@JanT I just loved your update. I hope we can make it there in February. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachgirls67

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Tamaradarann

controller1 said:


> Not sure anyone captures that data. Even the form filled out as you arrive Hawaii simply asks where you are staying. If you name a timeshare there is no way to know whether one is an owner or a renter.



While it is true a timeshare occupant could be a renter not an owner it would be interesting to see where the majority of tourists are staying.  Historically hotels were the accomodations for tourists but with timeshares being such a large part of the accommodations for tourists in Hawaii it would be interesting to see what part they are playing in the restoration of this most important Hawaii industry.


----------



## klpca

JanT said:


> Spent the day yesterday traveling over to the North Shore.  Put the top down on the convertible, let the wind completely mess up our hair, and soaked up the sun.
> 
> We were so happy to see one of our favorite little restaurants was open - North Shore Tacos.  They have wonderful fish tacos.  Spoke with the staff for a few minutes and they said they have managed to weather the storm of Covid-19 because of loyal locals.  We ate outside and enjoyed ourselves thoroughly.
> 
> We made a few stops along the way and took a few pictures.  It’s so beautiful here and after 2 weeks here I’m finally relaxing.
> 
> We stopped at Walmart and found two lawn/beach chairs so we could go down to the lagoons and have chairs.  All the lounge chairs have been removed until they can sanitize them and get the hut opened back up.  So, we went down this morning and oh my gosh - just relaxed and soaked up the sun.  It was so beautiful that I literally got tears in my eyes.  It was fairly empty (compared to normal times).  I can still feel the heat of the sun on me and just feel so recharged.
> 
> Good news!!  Longboard’s will be reopening on 1 November!!!  I think it will initially be takeout only but that’s a step in the right direction.  We passed one of the staff on our way back to our unit and he was carrying a big sign announcing their reopening.  I’m soooo glad - so, so happy for the employees.  ❤❤  It will be nice to be able to get cocktails from there while we’re on the beach, too.
> 
> View attachment 28105
> View attachment 28106
> View attachment 28107
> 
> View attachment 28108View attachment 28109


Looks absolutely perfect!


----------



## NiteMaire

Marriott brought out the wooden loungers. I don't know if they are charging to use them. 

It's free time for swimming (7-9am) at the pools, but not a soul in sight.


----------



## PearlCity

Does anyone knkw if the showers for use after checkout reopened? I uad a friend check out yesterday and he told me about it but he didnt use them and i thought they were closed. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire

PearlCity said:


> Does anyone knkw if the showers for use after checkout reopened? I uad a friend check out yesterday and he told me about it but he didnt use them and i thought they were closed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


The showers are not open, but you can use the changing room and toilets.


----------



## NiteMaire

Great start to the day...with the brown water advisory here, it's a good day to go to the North Shore!


----------



## luv_maui

Getting excited about arriving at MKO for the first time, 12/4, and would love to Meet (safely of course) as many TUGGERS still there.  Still need to figure out which covid test to do, but have a month to figure it out.  Really enjoying all the updates at MKO!


----------



## frank808

Did the CVS test in Orlando today. $139 per person.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire

Marriott started putting chairs back out. Limited number, all tied to the umbrella poles. While people are using the loungers, no chairs are in use.


----------



## controller1

NiteMaire said:


> Marriott started putting chairs back out. Limited number, all tied to the umbrella poles. While people are using the loungers, no chairs are in use.



Can people even use the chairs the way they are tied to the poles?


----------



## NiteMaire

controller1 said:


> Can people even use the chairs the way they are tied to the poles?


No, and it's on purpose. I imagine they'll rent and unlock them at some point.


----------



## frank808

Attend a TS presentation for one day use of an umbrella and two loungers!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Above was meant as a joke but I remember they did have this as one of the gifts.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## beachgirls67

NiteMaire said:


> Marriott brought out the wooden loungers. I don't know if they are charging to use them.
> 
> It's free time for swimming (7-9am) at the pools, but not a soul in sight.



Thanks and keep the updates coming!! This is good news. I was thinking of buying beach chairs when we arrive Friday. Hopefully I wont have to. Getting excited. We have our COVID test set up for Tuesday. Getting real.


----------



## beachgirls67

frank808 said:


> Did the CVS test in Orlando today. $139 per person.



Frank808. I was wondering how long they said the CVS results would take? 

My daughter lives in Delray Beach, Florida and is meeting us in Hawaii flying out on Sunday. There are CVS testing locations in her town but I don't know if they have rapid test? There is a Walgreens a half hour from her that does.


----------



## frank808

They told me no more than 72 hours.

Make sure that she chooses for travel to Hawaii.  I believe CVS has other tests that do not qualify for travel to Hawaii.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

I would do the Walgreens if it is approved for Hawaii.

She is flying out today or next sunday?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

A rapid test will not be accepted.  She has to have a PCR test from a trusted source.  



beachgirls67 said:


> Frank808. I was wondering how long they said the CVS results would take?
> 
> My daughter lives in Delray Beach, Florida and is meeting us in Hawaii flying out on Sunday. There are CVS testing locations in her town but I don't know if they have rapid test? There is a Walgreens a half hour from her that does.


----------



## klpca

beachgirls67 said:


> Frank808. I was wondering how long they said the CVS results would take?
> 
> My daughter lives in Delray Beach, Florida and is meeting us in Hawaii flying out on Sunday. There are CVS testing locations in her town but I don't know if they have rapid test? There is a Walgreens a half hour from her that does.


You absolutely have to use one of the providers listed on the Hawaii Trusted Travel Partners page. https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel-partners/ If you don't, even if the test is negative, it won't be accepted and you are stuck with a 14 day quarantine.


----------



## NiteMaire

Cabanas and umbrellas are being used. Sign states umbrellas are complementary , but need to be reserved. As previously posted by someone, cabanas are listed as $20 per day.

ETA: Just like pool times umbrellas are complementary for a 2-hour time block.  One reservation per villa per day.


----------



## beachgirls67

klpca said:


> You absolutely have to use one of the providers listed on the Hawaii Trusted Travel Partners page. https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel-partners/ If you don't, even if the test is negative, it won't be accepted and you are stuck with a 14 day quarantine.



Thank you and i do understand that. I have been clicking on the links directly from the travel partner page. Walgreens says the following on hawaii trusted partner page:

*Walgreens* – Testing is available at no cost to eligible individuals who meet CDC criteria. Tests available for ages five and older. All drive-thru testing locations operate outdoors and patients do not leave their vehicles. Appointment required. Request the RT-PCR Diagnostic Panel or Rapid Point of Care (POC) test, which are both approved by the state of Hawaii. Information can be found at walgreens.com/covid19testing.

The rapid point of care test on Walgreens website says back within 24 hours and the PCR test up to 72 hours so we went with the Rapid Point of Care, I did not see options on CVS that is why I was questioning how long for the results. She leaves next Sunday. She works Thursdays from 8am to 8pm and she is on her own in her department so it would be hard for her to test that day. She is off Friday and wants to go then so I think timing wise Walgreens is the safer bet even though its further away for her.


----------



## klpca

beachgirls67 said:


> Thank you and i do understand that. I have been clicking on the links directly from the travel partner page. Walgreens says the following on hawaii trusted partner page:
> 
> *Walgreens* – Testing is available at no cost to eligible individuals who meet CDC criteria. Tests available for ages five and older. All drive-thru testing locations operate outdoors and patients do not leave their vehicles. Appointment required. Request the RT-PCR Diagnostic Panel or Rapid Point of Care (POC) test, which are both approved by the state of Hawaii. Information can be found at walgreens.com/covid19testing.
> 
> The rapid point of care test on Walgreens website says back within 24 hours and the PCR test up to 72 hours so we went with the Rapid Point of Care, I did not see options on CVS that is why I was questioning how long for the results. She leaves next Sunday. She works Thursdays from 8am to 8pm and she is on her own in her department so it would be hard for her to test that day. She is off Friday and wants to go then so I think timing wise Walgreens is the safer bet even though its further away for her.


I'm also seeing people on TripAdvisor and tug (@MOXJO7282 ) having good results with Vault.


----------



## controller1

beachgirls67 said:


> Frank808. I was wondering how long they said the CVS results would take?
> 
> My daughter lives in Delray Beach, Florida and is meeting us in Hawaii flying out on Sunday. There are CVS testing locations in her town but I don't know if they have rapid test? There is a Walgreens a half hour from her that does.





JanT said:


> A rapid test will not be accepted.  She has to have a PCR test from a trusted source.



The Walgreen's rapid test will work for Hawaii.  Per the Walgreen's website:


----------



## samara64

Just arrived yesterday in KoOlina for 3 weeks. Gave us a 2BR on 7th floor in Hale Moana with a nice view. 

Was very happy considering what we paid for each week. Also stated we can stay for the whole time there. Very accommodating.


----------



## samara64

klpca said:


> I'm also seeing people on TripAdvisor and tug (@MOXJO7282 ) having good results with Vault.




We did our test at Walgreens (for myself and the kids) on Wednesday. Got results on Friday mid day.

My wife was not able to leave work (she works 9-9) so we had to use Vault. Results came in same day they received the samples. So we ordered the kit on Monday (late). Came in on Wednesday. Shipped back same day on Wednesday. Results were emailed to us late Thursday, even before our Walgreen results, that were taken locally, came in.

I would recommend Vault and you can use your FSA visa card to pay for it OR you can submit the receipt to your insurance company and they will pay you back.


----------



## klpca

samara64 said:


> We did our test at Walgreens (for myself and the kids) on Wednesday. Got results on Friday mid day.
> 
> My wife was not able to leave work (she works 9-9) so we had to use Vault. Results came in same day they received the samples. So we ordered the kit on Monday (late). Came in on Wednesday. Shipped back same day on Wednesday. Results were emailed to us late Thursday, even before our Walgreen results that were taken locally came in.
> 
> I would recommend Vault and you can use your FSA visa card to pay for it OR you can submit the receipt to your insurance company and they will pay you back.


Yeah, after what we went through with CVS (no way to trace anything after we left our samples) I would go with vault because it seems like there is some tracking of your tests.


----------



## samara64

This was a last minute deal as we had tickets from August on Hawaiian that we could not use back due to quarantine. My wife was able to get some time off work. Kids go to university remotely so they were happy to leave. I can manage my business from my laptop and a phone. Even if I have to fly back, all flight changes are free.

As we were not sure how things will go, I made every reservation 2 times. One in my name and one in my wife name. Like car reservations in case one of us has COVID. I was so nervous at times and was ready to cancel it all and lose the AC fees and be done with it.


----------



## klpca

samara64 said:


> This was a last minute deal as we had tickets from August on Hawaiian that we could not use back due to quarantine. My wife was able to get some time off work. Kids go to university remotely so they were happy to leave. I can manage my business from my laptop and a phone. Even if I have to fly back, all flight changes are free.
> 
> As we were not sure how things will go, I made every reservation 2 times. One in my name and one in my wife name. Like car reservations in case one of us has COVID. I was so nervous at times and was ready to cancel it all and lose the AC fees and be done with it.


Yes, I agree completely. It was more stressful than I expected. At times it didn't seem worth it. But I'm happy that we stuck it out! We'll be at Ko olina next week.


----------



## samara64

Hope to meet you and maybe more Tuggers. I know there some resident Tuggers here that almost stays at Marriott KoOlina year around. Could not blame them.


----------



## frank808

Got my tests back from CVS. Guess they are not busy here in Orlando. Swabs were taken at about 12:30 pm and had results emailed to me by 1:20 pm. Less than an hour to process test and upload. 

Made appointment for 130pm but we had nothing to do so decided to drive to CVS early. No one was in line and asked if I could take test now and was accommodated. Lady said results will be emailed in 48 hours. Checked email and was very surprised to see results. I am very happy and satisfied.

Someone mentioned that insurance will reimburse you. Not true for every carrier. My insurance will cover if covid test was ordered by Dr. Covid tests for travelling was not covered by my insurance and had to be covered out of pocket or from my flexible spending account. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Since my tests were negative I will be definitely able to attend.

Just a reminder

If anyone wants to meet up let's schedule a tentative date of Nov 3 at 730pm by marketplace? Dont know who can make it. But whoever's wants to meet either PM me or respond here. Election night and the results will most likely be done by then.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## amy241

frank808 said:


> Got my tests back from CVS. Guess they are not busy here in Orlando. Swabs were taken at about 12:30 pm and had results emailed to me by 1:20 pm. Less than an hour to process test and upload.
> 
> Made appointment for 130pm but we had nothing to do so decided to drive to CVS early. No one was in line and asked if I could take test now and was accommodated. Lady said results will be emailed in 48 hours. Checked email and was very surprised to see results. I am very happy and satisfied.
> 
> Someone mentioned that insurance will reimburse you. Not true for every carrier. My insurance will cover if covid test was ordered by Dr. Covid tests for travelling was not covered by my insurance and had to be covered out of pocket or from my flexible spending account.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



Was this a PCR test or some form of rapid test? I can’t believe how quickly they turned it around so it made me think of a rapid test.


----------



## frank808

Didn't say rapid but i just followed link to CVS from the Hawaii covid website.

I don't think this was usual as the lady said 48 hour turnaround. What led me to believe they were very slow was the lack of cars in line. When I checked Saturday morning, both CVS locations had openings for testing all day long.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64

Election night will be a tense night depending on results. Maybe will arrange for a later date.


----------



## NiteMaire

samara64 said:


> Election night will be a tense night depending on results. Maybe will arrange for a later date.


I'm not opposed to Wednesday or later.

Completely unrelated. Had a great day on the Windward side yesterday and we had a very picturesque sunrise this morning.


----------



## frank808

Well if everyone wants to meet on Thursday Nov 5, that would work also. Same time and place but on Thursday instead?

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64

@NiteMaire What building are you in. Nice ocean view.

I asked for Hale Nai'a where we stayed in a penthouse last time but did not get it.

I think Thursday will be better. I can do it.


----------



## JanT

I didn’t realize that.  Thank you for correcting me!  


controller1 said:


> The Walgreen's rapid test will work for Hawaii.  Per the Walgreen's website:
> 
> View attachment 28194


----------



## samara64

Well, not sure what rapid means but it has to be a PCR test as per Hawaii website.

My wife is a pharmacist and administer these test. The rapid test her chain offers does not work for Hawaii. Else she would have taken it.


----------



## JanT

I’m fine with Thursday evening.  I just need to know for certain so I can make the cake no sooner than Wednesday.  I want it to be fresh.  So, can we plan for Thursday at 7:30 for sure?



frank808 said:


> Well if everyone wants to meet on Thursday Nov 5, that would work also. Same time and place but on Thursday instead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64

@JanT maybe leave the cake when @klpca comes next week so she can get something out of the meeting LOL. 

Maybe we can make a quick meeting first.

Let us see how many will come first.


----------



## frank808

Just have to notify beachgirls67 then. I am fine with whatever date except Saturday or Sunday. 

So changing our meet n greet so Nitemaire and samara can also attend. Any here at MKO is open to join us. Downstairs at marketplace on Nov 5 at 730 pm.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

I think there will be several of us Thursday based on previous responses.  I have already planned to do another cake for when klpca and others come in.    Baking is my therapy.  LoL  


samara64 said:


> @JanT maybe leave the cake when @klpca comes next week. Maybe we can make a quick meeting first. Let us see how many will come first.


----------



## NiteMaire

samara64 said:


> @NiteMaire What building are you in. Nice ocean view.
> 
> I asked for Hale Nai'a where we stayed in a penthouse last time but did not get it.
> 
> I think Thursday will be better. I can do it.


Naia, 12th floor...we're probably moving rooms next week. The view from this unit is superb!


----------



## JanT

@PearlCity will hopefully be attending.  



frank808 said:


> frank808 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to notify beachgirls67 then. I am fine with whatever date except Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> So changing our meet n greet so Nitemaire and samara can also attend. Any here at MKO is open to join us. Downstairs at marketplace on Nov 5 at 730 pm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## JanT

Glad you made it all work!!  



samara64 said:


> This was a last minute deal as we had tickets from August on Hawaiian that we could not use back due to quarantine. My wife was able to get some time off work. Kids go to university remotely so they were happy to leave. I can manage my business from my laptop and a phone. Even if I have to fly back, all flight changes are free.
> 
> As we were not sure how things will go, I made every reservation 2 times. One in my name and one in my wife name. Like car reservations in case one of us has COVID. I was so nervous at times and was ready to cancel it all and lose the AC fees and be done with it.


----------



## amy241

Where were you swimming when you spotted the turtle?


I'm not opposed to Wednesday or later.

Completely unrelated. Had a great day on the Windward side yesterday and we had a very picturesque sunrise this morning.










[/QUOTE]


----------



## NiteMaire

amy241 said:


> Where were you swimming when you spotted the turtle?



We were headed to a "rock" when we spotted it. We were lucky. Secret Cove (next to Paradise Cove) is better, but there was a brown water advisory so we went windward side.

If you're asking if I was swimming because of my goggles and center snorkel, I simply prefer it to the traditional mask and side snorkel.

We reserved an umbrella and now are off to swim in the lagoon. We used most of our time to grab lunch at Longboards. Nice to have it open again...


----------



## beachgirls67

frank808 said:


> Just have to notify beachgirls67 then. I am fine with whatever date except Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> So changing our meet n greet so Nitemaire and samara can also attend. Any here at MKO is open to join us. Downstairs at marketplace on Nov 5 at 730 pm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



We would love to meet up with you guys. We don't arrive until 11/6 so it would have to be after that date for us.


----------



## NiteMaire

Something is brewing today...opposing views looking East and West. There's a sailboat somewhere in one or two pictures.


----------



## klpca

We're brewing it here on Kauai. It's been raining off and on since about 1pm. Nothing heavy, just drizzle and heavy drizzle.


----------



## Lv2Trvl

Aloha. Canceled our April/May trip to Ko'Olina and am so happy getting all these updates. Have been annual visitors to Ko'Olina since day one. The pictures are great. And the travel advice. We are to leave for Waikaloa November 18 then over to Waiohai on November 28 for three weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed!  Keep the updates coming!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64

So what about moving it to next Monday. Just a suggestion. I think everyone will be here.

Can do Thursday and/or Monday


----------



## klpca

We have zero plans. We arrive on the 7th. So whatever works for everyone.


----------



## JanT

I vote for Thursday (Nov 5th) as @frank808 suggested.  TUGGERs are coming in on different dates but we can have another get together as well for those who want to.  I see no reason we have to limit a get together for one specific day.  But, whatever works for everyone is fine with me.  I just need to know what date so I can plan the cake.



samara64 said:


> So what about moving it to next Monday. Just a suggestion. I think everyone will be here.
> 
> Can do Thursday and/or Monday


----------



## samara64

So any one we know that can attend on Thursday but will not able to come Monday. If so, please update us.

I think Frank can not do Sat/Sun as he mentioned.


----------



## PearlCity

JanT said:


> @PearlCity will hopefully be attending.


Aw thanks @JanT im already offsite and public parking is super limited at the lagoons. You guys have fun though! Precovid visiting mko would have been easy!

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

Well darn, I’m sorry we’ll miss you.  I really do wish we could have come over previously.  Just couldn’t swing it with selling our house.  


PearlCity said:


> Aw thanks @JanT im already offsite and public parking is super limited at the lagoons. You guys have fun though! Precovid visiting mko would have been easy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## beachgirls67

What a crazy day. Woke up to an email from Walgreens that they cancelled our COVID test for today  and sorry for inconvenience something unfortunate came up. So we had to scramble and find another testing center. Closest one with appointments 2 hours away. So off we drove this afternoon. Fingers crossed our test results come back in time!!!


----------



## Lv2Trvl

WOW! Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca

beachgirls67 said:


> What a crazy day. Woke up to an email from Walgreens that they cancelled our COVID test for today  and sorry for inconvenience something unfortunate came up. So we had to scramble and find another testing center. Closest one with appointments 2 hours away. So off we drove this afternoon. Fingers crossed our test results come back in time!!!


This is what I'm talking about. So stressful!! Best of luck!


----------



## frank808

Just a reminder for all those wanting to meetup.

Tonight Nov 5@730pm at the Marketplace.  This is the little store next to Longhis in the Kona building. 

I am an asian guy with short hair and will be wearing a Joker face mask.  Also probably black shirt with a lime green "E" on it.  

See you all then.


----------



## JanT

Oh!  Ok!  I didn’t know we had firmed  that up since there had been some discussion about potential other days.

My husband and I will be there - we’ll be the ones with the cake box in hand.  LoL




frank808 said:


> frank808 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder for all those wanting to meetup.
> 
> Tonight Nov 5@730pm at the Marketplace.  This is the little store next to Longhis in the Kona building.
> 
> I am an asian guy with short hair and will be wearing a Joker face mask.  Also probably black shirt with a lime green "E" on it.
> 
> See you all then.
Click to expand...


----------



## NiteMaire

frank808 said:


> Just a reminder for all those wanting to meetup.
> 
> Tonight Nov 5@730pm at the Marketplace.  This is the little store next to Longhis in the Kona building.
> 
> I am an asian guy with short hair and will be wearing a Joker face mask.  Also probably black shirt with a lime green "E" on it.
> 
> See you all then.





JanT said:


> Oh!  Ok!  I didn’t know we had firmed  that up since there had been some discussion about potential other days.
> 
> My husband and I will be there - we’ll be the ones with the cake box in hand.  LoL


I'll be there tonight, and I can make one next week as long as it's not Tuesday. 

On a different note, it looks like we'll be moving rooms next week; exchange is for 2BR LO and we're in a standard 2BR. They are working to keep us in the same room, but it's not looking good.  We dropped off DD last night and had dinner at Longboard's.  I had the fish tacos; they were outstanding...and I don't particularly care for fish (but I couldn't turn down mahi).  Decent sunset as well.


----------



## samara64

I will be there as well. 

Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## samara64

Had a great mini goo yesterday with @JanT @frank808 @NiteMaire.

Thanks Jan and her husband for an amazing fresh made carrot cake.

See you all next week when @beachgirls67 and @klpca arrive.

Jan even invited a non-tug timeshare owners that were passing by to join us for a slice of the delicious cake.

Sam


----------



## amy241

samara64 said:


> Had a great mini goo yesterday with @JanT @frank808 @NiteMaire.
> 
> Thanks Jan and her husband for an amazing fresh made carrot cake.
> 
> See you all next week when @beachgirls67 and @klpca arrive.
> 
> Jan even invited a non-tug timeshare owners that were passing by to join us for a slice of the delicious cake.
> 
> Sam



I arrive on Sunday, Nov. 15th, too!


----------



## JanT

We will definitely have at least one more get together, most likely 2.  There will be more cakes!  



amy241 said:


> I arrive on Sunday, Nov. 15th, too!


----------



## JanT

As @samara64 said, we had our first TUGGER meet-up last night.  It was so great to meet everyone.  Lots of talk about timeshares as we listened in a bit of awe as @frank808 regaled us with stories of his many ownerships.  LoL 

I brought the promised carrot cake but have to confess it was not one of my best. I think it was baking it in an electric oven vs a gas one like I’m used to, plus I didn’t get the spices quite right. So, I have to make some adjustments before I bake another cake.

Here’s a picture of those of us gathered other than my sweet husband, Ray who took the picture. Left to right is @frank808, @NiteMaire, @JanT, @samara64, and a couple of new timeshare friends whose names I never got. @NiteMaire filled them in on our TUG relationship and invited them to join us for cake. Looking forward to our next meet up next week.


----------



## frank808

It was fun seeing old friends and making new ones. The TUG community is great and maybe got a couple new members?

Thanks again Jan for the awesome carrot cake. It looks GREAT but tasted even better. This was the best carrot cake I have eaten, so moist and delicious. My wife had a piece this morning and exclaimed how great the cake was! Will be looking forward to the next meet n greet for sure.

Learned more about TS from Sam and Nitemaire. New info about DRI, Worldmark and SFX from the many conversations. 

We should find a place that has some chairs like near front desk next meeting. Didnt k ow the tables and chairs were removed at the marketplace a second time. There were tables and chairs just this past August in front of marketplace.

Was thinking of having the next meet n greet on Nov 11 Wednesday evening.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca

frank808 said:


> It was fun seeing old friends and making new ones. The TUG community is great and maybe got a couple new members?
> 
> Thanks again Jan for the awesome carrot cake. It looks GREAT but tasted even better. This was the best carrot cake I have eaten, so moist and delicious. My wife had a piece this morning and exclaimed how great the cake was! Will be looking forward to the next meet n greet for sure.
> 
> Learned more about TS from Sam and Nitemaire. New info about DRI, Worldmark and SFX from the many conversations.
> 
> We should find a place that has some chairs like near front desk next meeting. Didnt k ow the tables and chairs were removed at the marketplace a second time. There were tables and chairs just this past August in front of marketplace.
> 
> Was thinking of having the next meet n greet on Nov 11 Wednesday evening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


We are good with the 11th and are looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## NiteMaire

samara64 said:


> Had a great mini goo yesterday with @JanT @frank808 @NiteMaire.
> 
> Thanks Jan and her husband for an amazing fresh made carrot cake.
> 
> See you all next week when @beachgirls67 and @klpca arrive.





frank808 said:


> It was fun seeing old friends and making new ones.
> 
> Thanks again Jan for the awesome carrot cake. It looks GREAT but tasted even better. This was the best carrot cake I have eaten, so moist and delicious. My wife had a piece this morning and exclaimed how great the cake was! Will be looking forward to the next meet n greet for sure.
> 
> We should find a place that has some chairs like near front desk next meeting.
> 
> Was thinking of having the next meet n greet on Nov 11 Wednesday evening.





JanT said:


> As @samara64 said, we had our first TUGGER meet-up last night.  It was so great to meet everyone.  Lots of talk about timeshares as we listened in a bit of awe as @frank808 regaled us with stories of his many ownerships.  LoL
> 
> I brought the promised carrot cake but have to confess it was not one of my best. *absolutely amazing!*
> <snip>
> Looking forward to our next meet up next week.


@samara64 and @frank808 I completely agree with you about the cake!  So much so, I fixed @JanT 's quote in my reply   Tuggers, don't let her fool you; the cake was beautifully presented and extremely delicious.  People walking by were in awe and couldn't believe she made it in her room!  My only complaint is that I'm 5 pounds heavier today than yesterday!

Enjoyed the fellowship.  Looking forward to next week.


----------



## needvaca

I enjoy living vicariously through you all


----------



## samara64

Looking forward to it as well to meet all new Tuggers.


----------



## b2bailey

Agree, cake looks amazing.
I'm impressed that she even had a box to put it in.


----------



## Tamaradarann

b2bailey said:


> Agree, cake looks amazing.
> I'm impressed that she even had a box to put it in.



Yes it does look beautiful and presented as if she bought it from a high end bakery and brought it rather than making it!


----------



## amy241

Tamaradarann said:


> Yes it does look beautiful and presented as if she bought it from a high end bakery and brought it rather than making it!



I can’t wait to see a cheesecake! Lol. I think she should be giving us all baking lessons.


----------



## JanT

Y’all are too kind!  Thank you so very much for the compliments.  Baking is both my frustration (I’m too much of a perfectionist) and my therapy (I truly love making cakes for people and showing them how much I care for them).  

Wednesday the 11th works well for us.  Looking forward to meeting the new TUGGERS coming in.  It’s so wonderful that many of us can be here at the same time!

Not sure about what cake I’m making but I’ll figure it out this weekend.  Any requests?


----------



## samara64

JanT said:


> Not sure about what cake I’m making but I’ll figure it out this weekend.  Any requests?



What about a chocolate cake. LOL.

Or better yet we will let you surprise us.


----------



## JanT

Mmmm....a cookies and cream cake.  Maybe!! 



samara64 said:


> What about a chocolate cake. LOL.
> 
> Or better yet we will let you surprise us.


----------



## NiteMaire

JanT said:


> Mmmm....a cookies and cream cake. Maybe!!


Yum, yum, yum. Suggestion box is closed. Cookies and cream it is!


----------



## JanT

LoL



NiteMaire said:


> Yum, yum, yum. Suggestion box is closed. Cookies and cream it is!


----------



## NiteMaire

We were mildly saddened when we were told we had to move, but it's a higher floor and better view! We'll be able to see the sun set from the balcony.

When they told me the room number, I asked how we had 2 phenomenal rooms for these last 3 exchanges. She mentioned most owners aren't using their week so some exchangers are benefitting from that...we sure have!

I'm also including one last picture from our former balcony...there's a rainbow somewhere out there.

Speaking of rainbows, the final picture is from our drive back to Ko Olina...saw a rainbow going into the stadium.


----------



## PearlCity

Anyone see how it is at Aulani? I heard it was crazy crowded!

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Weekend doesn't look any different than the weekend from the outside.  However have read that it is back to being a mad house of a pool area with no social distancing and Disney being totally unprepared for the weekend rush.  Driving by every evening, I have noticed a lot more people walking back and forth at the crosswalk to the small strip mall across the street from Friday.


----------



## klpca

frank808 said:


> Weekend doesn't look any different than the weekend from the outside.  However have read that it is back to being a mad house of a pool area with no social distancing and Disney being totally unprepared for the weekend rush.  Driving by every evening, I have noticed a lot more people walking back and forth at the crosswalk to the small strip mall across the street from Friday.


We arrived yesterday here at Ko Olina and compared to Waiohai this place is nuts. Our room is on the 3rd floor near the pool so no escape! Lol. (I feel like Mr. Wilson). Is Aulani worse? But no worries, it's beautiful and peaceful in our lanai this morning, enjoying our coffee.


----------



## PearlCity

frank808 said:


> Weekend doesn't look any different than the weekend from the outside. However have read that it is back to being a mad house of a pool area with no social distancing and Disney being totally unprepared for the weekend rush. Driving by every evening, I have noticed a lot more people walking back and forth at the crosswalk to the small strip mall across the street from Friday.


Thx. After i posted this I saw some images om Facebook and it's in some cases worse than the pandemic in terms of lines (i thought the MKO check in line was bad-at least MKO's area is open air) i heard there were long queues for the elevators, tons of locals not wearing masks in line for towels, and absolutely no parking. We were planning on going the 1st weekend of December-i cancelled that reservation. I'd be upset if i traveled from the mainland for this. I even heard they were out of mickey bars and resellers were wiping out the shelves of merchandise. They should have done what MKO did-gradually ramp up before Hawaii's pre screening program so that they would be better prepared for this. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Was there new Aulani merchandise for sale? Didn't see anything really new at WDW last week that caught our attention.



Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## PearlCity

frank808 said:


> Was there new Aulani merchandise for sale? Didn't see anything really new at WDW last week that caught our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


Not sure. I heard the wishables were a hot item. Sure enough i checked ebay and its $$$

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

TUGGERS that are at Ko Olina right now - what time are we meeting up Wednesday evening?  7:00 or 7:30?  I think @samara64 asked that in another thread but I thought I would follow up here as well.  Cookies and cream cake will make it's appearance!


----------



## klpca

JanT said:


> TUGGERS that are at Ko Olina right now - what time are we meeting up Wednesday evening?  7:00 or 7:30?  I think @samara64 asked that in another thread but I thought I would follow up here as well.  Cookies and cream cake will make it's appearance!


I thought I saw 7:00 in one of the threads. We are good with that time. How about everyone else?


----------



## NiteMaire

We don't have to work and will on property most of the day.  I think we're going to get Thai (Thai Lao in Kapolei) for lunch!

We're good with 7:00, especially considering we may have to drive home.  We also realize we're one of several parties so we're good with whatever is best for the group overall.


----------



## samara64

Either works fine for me. Just let others chime in.


----------



## JanT

7:00 is fine with us.  See everyone then!


----------



## frank808

See everyone there @7pm.  Will set an alarm if I fall asleep. Old age makes it hard to keep my eyes open.

Anybody going to pools today? If so what time? My son and I are just hanging out today doing nothing. 

To all you veterans and current service members, thank you for your service!

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64

Happy Veteran day to all.

We are around all day so let me know which pool and when.

Sam


----------



## HudsHut

Thanks for the GOO report and photos. It was great to put faces with names. I am so envious*, and would have loved to meet you all. 
(*Not quite the right word, but I am wishing to be vacationing at Ko Olina again.)


----------



## samara64

@HudsHut we would have loved to meet you as well. Maybe next time.


----------



## NiteMaire

Saw 3 rainbows this morning. Here's one as seen from our balcony.


----------



## frank808

Here is a pic of the line for NAIA pool bands. Also throw in a pic of the lagoon. Looks like there is still availability at reflection pool. Anybody want to meet up call my room 10717. I am doing nothing and son is till sleeping in his room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

NiteMaire said:


> Saw 3 rainbows this morning. Here's one as seen from our balcony.



That first pic is unbelievably great!


----------



## JanT

Well we had what turned out to be a quick meet up with the TUGGERS here tonight.  We ended up being busted by security!  LoL  Not really sure why other than there were 8 of us.  In our defense, we were in a socially distanced group, all with masks on and outside on the other side of the marketplace area - just enjoying our cookies and cream cake. Alas, security approached and informed us that we either had to be in the restaurant or we had to go back to our rooms. 

It didn’t make any sense at all but we did comply.  My husband and I must have looked like the ring leaders because he wanted our last name to verify we were staying here.  I felt like a naughty child being sent to their room.

Hopefully we will all be able to get together tomorrow or Friday for lunch or coffee or something.

But, we were able to visit for a little while.  It was so nice to meet @klpca and her husband Art, and @sjsharkie - wonderful people!  In addition, @samara64, @frank808, @NiteMaire, and my hubby were there as well.

A couple of pictures for your enjoyment!


----------



## NiteMaire

@JanT thanks for the outstanding cake! I've had C&C ice cream cake, but this was the first C&C regular cake I've had.

Enjoyed meeting new friends and seeing familiar faces.


----------



## klpca

It was fun, but yes over too soon! Thanks for putting this together and hopefully some day we'll be able to have a real get-together, post covid.


----------



## samara64

Thanks @JanT . As usual the cake is amazing and again we had a great time meeting new people @klpca , Art and @sjsharkie Also enjoyed talking earlier to @frank808 for few hours in the pool about his timeshare empire.


----------



## nerodog

JanT said:


> I posted earlier in the Hawaii Poll/Covid-19 thread about our experience getting through HNL after arrival so, I'll skip most of that other than to say it took about 30 minutes to get through it and wasn't difficult at all.  We just had everything ready to present (QR code, hard copy of our negative Covid tests) and it was fairly simple to get through.  No bad mojo from employees there - very friendly but the security guy did say once tourists return it would mess up his commute from where he lives.  He was laughing though so it didn't appear to be too big of a problem for him.  I told him to move closer to the airport and he said he had just moved away from there.  LoL
> 
> We flew on American Airlines from DFW on the 787 Dreamliner in First Class. Oh my goodness!! What a wonderful experience! Each First Class passenger had their own "cubicle" complete with full flat-reclining seats, 24" monitor with tons of entertainment options, Boze-like headphones, full-size pillow, comforter, wonderful food options, etc. Two movies, a couple of episodes of Friends and we were landing. 7 and 1/2 hours went by in a flash. I honestly cannot say enough positive about that experience. I will never fly a long flight to Hawaii again without flying on that style of aircraft. We flew using miles this time around but I would be willing to pay for First Class if needed - it was that nice.
> 
> We got our rental car from Alamo and made a quick stop at Walmart to pick up some minor necessities before we headed to Ko' Olina. Oh goodness! What a zoo!! I was shocked at the number of people in the store but everyone had their masks on (properly) and were friendly. We got in and out as quickly as we could. Even with the nice flight I was tired and just wanted to crash.
> 
> We arrived at Ko' Olina and the main entrance was blocked off, forcing us to instead go to the parking lot of the Hale Kona building which was a bit confusing at first to find our way to the door that would eventually lead us to check-in. Goodness gracious - the door leading from the parking lot to the interior is FILTHY!! They really need to clean it - OFTEN. But, we got to check-in and there were 5 windows open with people at them checking in, with people in each line behind them waiting. But, not a ton of people - it was actually very quiet which was kind of strange because it's normally crazy busy up there. We checked in without an issue, asking to be in the same unit for the 5 weeks we are here, which we are able to do. Headed back to the car to get our stuff and were lucky enough to get a luggage cart because they were scarce.
> 
> Got to our unit and were pleasantly surprised to see that we had a unit with a Marina view and when sitting on our balcony, we can look to the right and see the ocean.  Not a great view but certainly much, much better than we anticipated since all of our II reservations were Mountain/Island View.  We can see the refinery from here but it just kind of fades away since the Marina is there.  We would have loved to have a true ocean view but we're good with what we have based on what we could have gotten.  The unit looked clean but I wiped everything down with wipes and noticed that everything is sticky (presumably from whatever cleaning agent they are using).    The unit is showing a little bit of age but in general still very nice.  Everyone at the front desk was very friendly as always and didn't seem to have a problem with people coming in.
> 
> We made a return trip to Walmart on Sunday (I knew better but went anyway).  Again....an absolute zoo!!!  People were still masked up though and still were friendly but you cannot move in that store without tripping over someone or something.  They really need to build a bigger store.  I couldn't find everything I needed there for my cake baking so ended up at Target yesterday which was incredibly quiet.  Again, everyone friendly and seemingly happy to have tourists again.  (Not so with the brief stop we had to make at Safeway to grab something I couldn't find elsewhere.  The person there couldn't get us out of there fast enough. )  We got everything we needed for the first week and called it good because I just wanted to relax again.  I'm finding as I get older I just don't have the kind of stamina I used to have when we traveled.   Bugs the heck out of me!!!
> 
> We've taken our daily walk each day but have been forced to delay it today as it was raining earlier. This was a good time to write this update. It is quiet in the general Ko'Olina area. Aulani is still closed it appears and while the little area of shopping is somewhat open there's not a lot of activity. It feels very strange to be here with so little activity but I'm looking forward to that. I need some peace and quiet and honestly, Ko'Olina is my "Happy Place." It's probably my favorite of all the Marriott resorts we've been to. There is something about stepping onto this property that literally just pulls the negative energy right out of me.  The Lagoons were very quiet yesterday but on the weekend we saw a lot of cars making their way to the parking lots.  We didn't even venture in that direction so I'm not sure how crowded they were.
> 
> We are being very, very careful in terms of Covid - no eating in restaurants, hanging out in large groups, etc.  I will be getting in touch with #frank808 and others who are scheduled to arrive soon and we are planning to try to get together - some of us meeting for the first time.  Well actually, I haven't met any of them so am really looking forward to it.
> 
> Will write more later but I am thinking of all my TUGGER friends across the world, praying for your happiness, safety, and health as we all face incredibly trying times. I know how blessed we are to be here in this paradise and do not take for granted the blessings of my life that allows me the privilege to travel.   Here's a couple of pictures I took quickly to share.
> 
> View attachment 27756View attachment 27757View attachment 27758View attachment 27759


Thx for sharing..a very enjoyable  read !!


----------



## Kapolei

I have been busy at a new job.  So socializing has taken a back seat.  Hopefully, will get to meet some of my cyber friends.  We are here another week.


----------



## samara64

Kapolei said:


> I have been busy at a new job.  So socializing has taken a back seat.  Hopefully, will get to meet some of my cyber friends.  We are here another week.



Let us know when and we will arrange.


----------



## b2bailey

I would have thought an offer of a piece of that cake might have distracted him.


----------



## frank808

Thank you again Jan for a delicious cake!!  Hope we can meet up again since the meet n greet ended so abruptly.  

We tried bribing him with cake but it did not work!!


----------



## Tamaradarann

JanT said:


> Well we had what turned out to be a quick meet up with the TUGGERS here tonight.  We ended up being busted by security!  LoL  Not really sure why other than there were 8 of us.  In our defense, we were in a socially distanced group, all with masks on and outside on the other side of the marketplace area - just enjoying our cookies and cream cake. Alas, security approached and informed us that we either had to be in the restaurant or we had to go back to our rooms.
> 
> It didn’t make any sense at all but we did comply.  My husband and I must have looked like the ring leaders because he wanted our last name to verify we were staying here.  I felt like a naughty child being sent to their room.
> 
> Hopefully we will all be able to get together tomorrow or Friday for lunch or coffee or something.
> 
> But, we were able to visit for a little while.  It was so nice to meet @klpca and her husband Art, and @sjsharkie - wonderful people!  In addition, @samara64, @frank808, @NiteMaire, and my hubby were there as well.
> 
> A couple of pictures for your enjoyment!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28474View attachment 28475


I think that is horrible that security broke up your party.  Did anyone ask what Hawaii Law you were breaking?  While the picture shows that some of you are closer than 6 feet, you were all wearing masks and I thought as long as you had masks on you could be closer than 6 feet.   Since he said that you either had to go back to your room or into the restaurant it almost sounds like he was saying that if you were patronizing the restaurant it was OK to have a group of 8 people together but only if you were going to spend money at the restaurant.  I wonder if the restaurant would have let you bring the cake in to share.?  

Since the virus numbers have gone up so much in New York we now have a limit of get togethers of no more than 10 people starting Friday.


----------



## klpca

Tamaradarann said:


> I think that is horrible that security broke up your party.  Did anyone ask what Hawaii Law you were breaking?  While the picture shows that some of you are closer than 6 feet, you were all wearing masks and I thought as long as you had masks on you could be closer than 6 feet.   Since he said that you either had to go back to your room or into the restaurant it almost sounds like he was saying that if you were patronizing the restaurant it was OK to have a group of 8 people together but only if you were going to spend money at the restaurant.  I wonder if the restaurant would have let you bring the cake in to share.?
> 
> Since the virus numbers have gone up so much in New York we now have a limit of get togethers of no more than 10 people starting Friday.


The couples were less than 6 feet (Jan & Ray, me & Art) but otherwise we were masked and socially distanced. But as we left there was a guy cleaning. I suspect that he wanted to clean and called security. Oh well. It was still fun!!


----------



## slip

I believe groups are still limited to 5 people in Hawaii.


----------



## JanT

Yes, they are so I wasn’t really upset at them asking us to disperse.  What I did mind was him telling us we had to go to the restaurant or go to our rooms.  Ummm...no.  We could have split into two separate groups and stayed right where we were,  But, it caught me so off guard.  Plus, I know we all wanted to be good tourists.We did try to bribe him with cake .  No go!  LoL

I think there was kind of a push to go to the restaurant.  Pretty sure they wouldn’t have let us bring in the cake.

Anyway, it was fun and that’s all that mattered.



slip said:


> I believe groups are still limited to 5 people in Hawaii.


----------



## PearlCity

JanT said:


> Yes, they are so I wasn’t really upset at them asking us to disperse. What I did mind was him telling us we had to go to the restaurant or go to our rooms. Ummm...no. We could have split into two separate groups and stayed right where we were, But, it caught me so off guard. Plus, I know we all wanted to be good tourists.We did try to bribe him with cake . No go! LoL
> 
> I think there was kind of a push to go to the restaurant. Pretty sure they wouldn’t have let us bring in the cake.
> 
> Anyway, it was fun and that’s all that mattered.


Next time just meet at the reflection pool and sit around in the shallow area. Lol. At least security is trying to enforce the 5 limit though interesting they said you could go to restaurant. Its a 5 limit there too 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann

slip said:


> I believe groups are still limited to 5 people in Hawaii.



This Week!!!  The fluctuation in the Coronavirus Situation and Rules is one of the reasons that we are staying put until next year when hopefully a vaccine is developed, tested, and distributed to allow one to travel and vacation somewhat consistently and normally as in the past.


----------



## Tamaradarann

JanT said:


> Yes, they are so I wasn’t really upset at them asking us to disperse.  What I did mind was him telling us we had to go to the restaurant or go to our rooms.  Ummm...no.  We could have split into two separate groups and stayed right where we were,  But, it caught me so off guard.  Plus, I know we all wanted to be good tourists.We did try to bribe him with cake .  No go!  LoL
> 
> I think there was kind of a push to go to the restaurant.  Pretty sure they wouldn’t have let us bring in the cake.
> 
> Anyway, it was fun and that’s all that mattered.



I agree with you being good tourists.  We are totally in support of the Coronavirus Restrictions to prevent the spread, and we commend you all for wearing masks which has been a major requirement that is being violated.  In view of the 5 person rule I definitely would have broken up to 2 groups and enjoyed the beautiful cake that you made until you all had your fill of cake and conversation.  

While large groups getting together without masks drinking and partying like normal is certainly one of the reasons for the spread, small groups with masks on seems to be in concert with the restrictions.  If the maximum number is 5 so be it, break up to groups under 5.  Most importantly is distancing yourselves more than 10 feet from each individual when actually eating the cake and having your masks off.  While you could have done that in the area you were in, you couldn't have done that in the restaurant unless you were all each at a separate table.


----------



## JanT

@beachgirls67

Are you here at KoOlina now?




beachgirls67 said:


> We would love to meet up with you guys. We don't arrive until 11/6 so it would have to be after that date for us.


----------



## crf450x

We will be at MKO 11/23 but fly into HNL 11/18 and will stay in waikiki for a few days then head over to Ko Olina. If there will be any more tug get together, let us know. My wife loves to bake also and JanT's cakes look spectacular. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapolei

s
 This morning.

As fate has it, I couldn’t avoid you guys.  Nitemaire and his wife bumped into me in the Naia elevator.  We were breakin SD rules.  I am with my wife and son in a 3 bedroom ocenview.


----------



## JanT

Well...look at you with that beautiful view!

@amy241 gets here tomorrow.  We should try to get together early next week - Mon or Tues works best for us.  We leave on Thursday.  Sigh....these last 4 weeks have flown by!  I don’t even want to go home.





Kapolei said:


> Kapolei said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28566s
> This morning.
> 
> As fate has it, I couldn’t avoid you guys.  Nitemaire and his wife bumped into me in the Naia elevator.  We were breakin SD rules.  I am with my wife and son in a 3 bedroom ocenview.
Click to expand...


----------



## NiteMaire

Kapolei said:


> As fate has it, I couldn’t avoid you guys.  Nitemaire and his wife bumped into me in the Naia elevator.  We were breakin SD rules.  I am with my wife and son in a 3 bedroom ocenview.


Glad we bumped into @Kapolei Unfortunately, it was as we were leaving to come home.  After 4 weeks, our time came to an end.  Here are a few pictures from inside the unit, and one from the balcony.  @JanT thanks for starting the thread!  Hope the meetup goes well next week.


----------



## Kapolei

JanT said:


> Well...look at you with that beautiful view!
> 
> @amy241 gets here tomorrow.  We should try to get together early next week - Mon or Tues works best for us.  We leave on Thursday.  Sigh....these last 4 weeks have flown by!  I don’t even want to go home.



It’s really hit and miss.  Got lucky on this one.  I am working this week.  But will stop by any gathering if I can.


----------



## frank808

Ready for the next meet up.  What date and times work for everyone?  For me, in the evenings after 630pm works best.  

Would keep these meet n greets going if more TUGGERS are arriving.  Crf450x will be arriving the week after.  Anybody else coming here for thanksgiving?  I can not bake like JanT so sorry this coming week will be the last one.  Although Crf450x has hinted that his lovely wife would bake!


----------



## JanT

Tuesday at 7:00 is the best time for us if everyone can make it.  I’ll bring dessert!  Cheesecake?


----------



## JanT

We leave on the 19th.  I’m sorry we will miss you.  Another time hopefully.  It has been really wonderful to meet TUGGER friends.




crf450x said:


> We will be at MKO 11/23 but fly into HNL 11/18 and will stay in waikiki for a few days then head over to Ko Olina. If there will be any more tug get together, let us know. My wife loves to bake also and JanT's cakes look spectacular.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

@samara64,

Are you still here?



JanT said:


> Tuesday at 7:00 is the best time for us if everyone can make it.  I’ll bring dessert!  Cheesecake?


----------



## samara64

JanT said:


> @samara64,
> 
> Are you still here?




Yes, still here as they let me stay in same unit.

Cannot get myself to leave to Seattle as it is 45 degree and raining.

So I am looking forward to meet new Tuggers.


----------



## JanT

Great!!  I don’t blame you for not wanting to go back to cold weather!

it’s still warming where we live in Texas (70 degrees) so that works for us.  But, I just don’t want to go back to reality.  LoL


samara64 said:


> Yes, still here as they let me stay in same unit.
> 
> Cannot get myself to leave to Seattle as it is 45 degree and raining.
> 
> So I am looking forward to meet new Tuggers.


----------



## klpca

JanT said:


> Great!!  I don’t blame you for not wanting to go back to cold weather!
> 
> it’s still warming where we live in Texas (70 degrees) so that works for us.  But, I just don’t want to go back to reality.  LoL


Luckily, we apparently missed a cold snap and came home to low 80's today. I'm pretty happy about that!


----------



## JanT

Well, it was good while it lasted.  It is super busy here now and definitely with mainlanders.  Kids EVERYWHERE, lots of families, starting to see more and more people without masks.  Grrrrr....makes me so mad they aren’t enforcing that - especially with cases escalating badly on the mainland.  I have to believe there will be more and more cases that somehow get through the screening.  I hope not - for the islands’ sakes.

We were thinking about coming back in January but I think we’ll pass unless it gets really quiet again.  If they’re not going to enforce mask wearing, that’s a serious issue for me.  Oh well...I’m so grateful for the time we were able to stay here and all TUGGERS we’ve met!


----------



## JanT

Hope all is well with your precious furr-baby.  


klpca said:


> Luckily, we apparently missed a cold snap and came home to low 80's today. I'm pretty happy about that!


----------



## klpca

JanT said:


> Well, it was good while it lasted.  It is super busy here now and definitely with mainlanders.  Kids EVERYWHERE, lots of families, starting to see more and more people without masks.  Grrrrr....makes me so mad they aren’t enforcing that - especially with cases escalating badly on the mainland.  I have to believe there will be more and more cases that somehow get through the screening.  I hope not - for the islands’ sakes.
> 
> We were thinking about coming back in January but I think we’ll pass unless it gets really quiet again.  If they’re not going to enforce mask wearing, that’s a serious issue for me.  Oh well...I’m so grateful for the time we were able to stay here and all TUGGERS we’ve met!  ❤❤


We noticed that Fri/Sat/Sun were VERY busy. Thats why we asked to move. Our first unit was just too close to the action. The rest of the week was much quieter so hopefully it will calm down.


----------



## samara64

JanT said:


> Great!!  I don’t blame you for not wanting to go back to cold weather!
> 
> it’s still warming where we live in Texas (70 degrees) so that works for us.  But, I just don’t want to go back to reality.  LoL



Jan, in about a week, you will hear me singing "Back to life, back to reality."


----------



## NiteMaire

DW and I hiked Kaena Point today.  Total distance was 6 miles.  The "trail" is mostly a dirt road with pot holes until you are close to the actual point.  We lucked out and saw some monk seals settling in for a nap.  No shaded areas, but I recommend the hike for those able to do 6 miles.


----------



## klpca

NiteMaire said:


> DW and I hiked Kaena Point today.  Total distance was 6 miles.  The "trail" is mostly a dirt road with pot holes until you are close to the actual point.  We lucked out and saw some monk seals settling in for a nap.  No shaded areas, but I recommend the hike for those able to do 6 miles.


Did you start from the west side or the North shore? We did the hike from the west side in 2017 and started from the north side when we did it last week. We only saw one monk seal, nothing at the preserve! All that way for nothing, lol. Our map showed that you could park near the reserve on the north side, so we didn't even look at a map and just set out. Color us surprised to do a 6 mile hike in the end. I didn't put sunblock on and we left with only a half a bottle of water. Luckily we wore hiking boots, but I still wound up with a couple of blisters. I definitely like the hike from the north side better - first of all it is flatter and second it wasn't nearly as muddy as we experienced in 2017 on the west side. Plus there were a few exposed parts on the west side, nothing terrible but exposed all the same. It is a great hike though either way. It is easy except that you will feel 6 miles. Bring water, don't be like us. (Lol)


----------



## NiteMaire

klpca said:


> Did you start from the west side or the North shore? We did the hike from the west side in 2017 and started from the north side when we did it last week...Our map showed that you could park near the reserve on the north side, so we didn't even look at a map and just set out.


We started from the North.  We were prepared for at least 5 miles thanks to AllTrails.  We were also aware that there was no shade, so we had water, sunscreen, and long-sleeve shirts.  The trail reminded us of the trail to Green Sand Beach on the Big Island.

You can park near the reserve, but you need a permit. I have the info so we can get a permit next time (it'll give me a reason to drive our Jeep Wrangler!).  For those wanting the info:  www.hawaiistateparks.org, 808.587.0300.  I presume when you get the permit, they give you the code for the lock on the gate.  For those reading, don't do it unless you have a 4x4.  Sedans will not suffice!


----------



## klpca

NiteMaire said:


> We started from the North.  We were prepared for at least 5 miles thanks to AllTrails.  We were also aware that there was no shade, so we had water, sunscreen, and long-sleeve shirts.  The trail reminded us of the trail to Green Sand Beach on the Big Island.
> 
> You can park near the reserve, but you need a permit. I have the info so we can get a permit next time (it'll give me a reason to drive our Jeep Wrangler!).  For those wanting the info:  www.hawaiistateparks.org, 808.587.0300.  I presume when you get the permit, they give you the code for the lock on the gate.  For those reading, don't do it unless you have a 4x4.  Sedans will not suffice!


Yep, that's where we went wrong. We didn't even check AllTrails because we saw parking right next to the reserve on a map. (Which was accurate if you had the permit/4WD.  ) Details,  details! I could feel myself frying about 3/4 of the way there. Since I rarely burn I was surprised. And I didn't actually burn but there's no way that was good for my skin. We did it the day before the meet-up last week. We were both moving kind of slow the next day. But it's a beautiful hike and worth every mile.


----------



## JanT

TUGGERS here at KoOlina or nearby - are we meeting tomorrow (Tuesday) at 7:00 pm? I need to get our desert started if we are.


----------



## frank808

Sounds good to me. Does Tuesday Nov 17 work for others?

Should we meet at the open green area in front of Kona tower with the little stage past Longhis instead? That is where the Fia Fia luau is held in better times. Maybe we won't have security telling us to leave if we meet there.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64

I am OK with Tuesday. We need more info on meeting area or a picture of it.


----------



## JanT

I’m fine meeting wherever.  Just let me know.  Tuesday at 7:00 works.  We can always casually meet up at the marketplace area and then meander elsewhere.


----------



## beachgirls67

So sorry I missed you guys last week. It was a whirlwind week and I didn't even see the message about the meet up until it was over. I had a lovely time. Ko Olina is such a beautiful resort. We had a great room on Floor 8 in Moana with a beautiful view. Wish I was still there with all of you. Enjoy!


----------



## frank808

Here is a pic of the stage where we can meet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

Works for us. See you all there at 7:00 this evening.  Cheesecake is complete!  



frank808 said:


> Here is a pic of the stage where we can meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

Had the last meet up of our stay with fellow TUGGERS tonight.  Finally got to meet @Kapolei and thoroughly enjoyed his many stories.  Turns out he and @frank808 have a lot in common.  So good to visit with @samara64 again, too.  Sadly @amy241 didn’t join us but hopefully she will have a chance to meet up with those who will still be here.  I brought blackberry-swirl cheesecake which turned out pretty good.

We leave out on the red eye flight Thursday night and I seriously don’t want to leave but time to get back to reality. Hopefully, we’ll come back sooner than later. Have had the best time meeting and visiting with fellow TUGGERS. Aloha and Mahalo, my friends! 

For some reason I can’t get the picture of our group to load.  Darn it!


----------



## Kapolei

Great time and cheesecake was incredible. Having now lived here for 25 years, I can now start sharing stories about the “kind of old days“ with Frank808.


----------



## samara64

@JanT Mahalo again for an amazing cake. Will really miss it. Hope you have a great flight.

Was great to meet @Kapolei and chat about timeshare. @frank808 hope to see you in Seattle next July.


----------



## JanT

Well.....I just booked 3 additional weeks here at Ko Olina.  LoL  We decided we were going to extend our lease on our apartment in Texas and put off traveling for awhile longer since COVID seems to be ramping up pretty badly stateside.  So, we  got the apartment lease extended and once we did that, we said, "Well, let's see if we can extend our stay here."  Just didn't want to go home yet and was able to somehow line up 3 back-to-back weeks starting Saturday.  All 2 BRs but mixed views so we'll see what they do.  Hoping we can stay in the same 2BR all 3 weeks but if we have to move around, oh well - it's still paradise.  So, we'll enjoy another 3 weeks of beautiful Aloha!  Really looking forward to it and hoping we can continue to meet up here and there with other TUGGERS!


----------



## klpca

Nice!!


----------



## slip

JanT said:


> Well.....I just booked 3 additional weeks here at Ko Olina.  LoL  We decided we were going to extend our lease on our apartment in Texas and put off traveling for awhile longer since COVID seems to be ramping up pretty badly stateside.  So, we  got the apartment lease extended and once we did that, we said, "Well, let's see if we can extend our stay here."  Just didn't want to go home yet and was able to somehow line up 3 back-to-back weeks starting Saturday.  All 2 BRs but mixed views so we'll see what they do.  Hoping we can stay in the same 2BR all 3 weeks but if we have to move around, oh well - it's still paradise.  So, we'll enjoy another 3 weeks of beautiful Aloha!  Really looking forward to it and hoping we can continue to meet up here and there with other TUGGERS!



Awesome, glad that worked out!!


----------



## frank808

samara64 said:


> @JanT Mahalo again for an amazing cake. Will really miss it. Hope you have a great flight.
> 
> Was great to meet @Kapolei and chat about timeshare. @frank808 hope to see you in Seattle next July.


I will be sure to PM you in July. Will meet up and have some great talks. Great that I will be so close to your home town. See you then!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjsharkie

JanT said:


> Well.....I just booked 3 additional weeks here at Ko Olina.  LoL  We decided we were going to extend our lease on our apartment in Texas and put off traveling for awhile longer since COVID seems to be ramping up pretty badly stateside.  So, we  got the apartment lease extended and once we did that, we said, "Well, let's see if we can extend our stay here."  Just didn't want to go home yet and was able to somehow line up 3 back-to-back weeks starting Saturday.  All 2 BRs but mixed views so we'll see what they do.  Hoping we can stay in the same 2BR all 3 weeks but if we have to move around, oh well - it's still paradise.  So, we'll enjoy another 3 weeks of beautiful Aloha!  Really looking forward to it and hoping we can continue to meet up here and there with other TUGGERS!


Wow, Jan.  That is fantastic -- I am absolutely jealous!

Enjoy!

-ryan


----------



## JanT

Well come on back!!




sjsharkie said:


> Wow, Jan.  That is fantastic -- I am absolutely jealous!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -ryan


----------



## samara64

JanT said:


> Well.....I just booked 3 additional weeks here at Ko Olina.  LoL  We decided we were going to extend our lease on our apartment in Texas and put off traveling for awhile longer since COVID seems to be ramping up pretty badly stateside.  So, we  got the apartment lease extended and once we did that, we said, "Well, let's see if we can extend our stay here."  Just didn't want to go home yet and was able to somehow line up 3 back-to-back weeks starting Saturday.  All 2 BRs but mixed views so we'll see what they do.  Hoping we can stay in the same 2BR all 3 weeks but if we have to move around, oh well - it's still paradise.  So, we'll enjoy another 3 weeks of beautiful Aloha!  Really looking forward to it and hoping we can continue to meet up here and there with other TUGGERS!



Wow. For some reason when I left the meeting on Tuesday, I had the feeling you will end up staying longer. So after all I will be leaving before you.

No way I can add more time due to my schedule.

So a total of 8 weeks. Enjoy Ko Olina and weather.


----------



## JanT

We really weren’t sure what we would do since we were supposed to move out of our apartment at the end of the month.  But things areescalating with COVID and so many places are closed that we want to visit, so, we just decided to put off traveling for awhile longer.

We’re also canceling our trip to Florida because I don’t want to take the risk of potentially infecting my daughter should we somehow contract COVID on the way there. I just couldn’t get comfortable with the idea since she had suffered through H1N1 back in 2011 - literally coming within hours of dying. The more I saw the COVID numbers ramping up the more concerned I became. So, we’ll put off visiting her for awhile. She works in the public and has enough exposure already. I don’t need to add to it. I’m disappointed and I know she will be, too, but in the end we’re going to do the right thing and keep our distance for awhile. 

I’m sorry you have to go home but we’ll meet up again in the future!  


samara64 said:


> Wow. For some reason when I left the meeting on Tuesday, I had the feeling you will end up staying longer. So after all I will be leaving before you.
> 
> No way I can add more time due to my schedule.
> 
> So a total of 8 weeks. Enjoy Ko Olina and weather.


----------



## samara64

Thanks @JanT . I think it is the right time for us to go back as we feel FULLY rested.

Have a great time.


----------



## crf450x

JanT. That's great news and we will be looking forward to a ko olina meet up. We git into town last night and staying in Waikiki until Sunday. It is eearily quiet here in town. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## amy241

Just wanted to let everyone know my husband and I arrived on Sunday! We are in Hale Kona on the 5th floor in Villa 10505. We would love to meet up at the next occasion. My husband is the fellow on the mobility scooter you may see out and about.


----------



## amy241

I didn’t get any email or notification through TUG about the meet up! I find that even though I subscribe to a thread, the emails are inconsistent. I happened to check today and discovered we missed one. If you don’t see a response, give us a jingle on the phone for villa 10505.

That cheesecake looked amazing!!



JanT said:


> Had the last meet up of our stay with fellow TUGGERS tonight.  Finally got to meet @Kapolei and thoroughly enjoyed his many stories.  Turns out he and @frank808 have a lot in common.  So good to visit with @samara64 again, too.  Sadly @amy241 didn’t join us but hopefully she will have a chance to meet up with those who will still be here.  I brought blackberry-swirl cheesecake which turned out pretty good.
> 
> We leave out on the red eye flight Thursday night and I seriously don’t want to leave but time to get back to reality. Hopefully, we’ll come back sooner than later. Have had the best time meeting and visiting with fellow TUGGERS. Aloha and Mahalo, my friends! ❤
> 
> For some reason I can’t get the picture of our group to load.  Darn it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 28702


----------



## frank808

That cheesecake was AMAZING. Best cheesecake and carrot cake I have ever eaten. And when we meet you can tell that I have eaten at a LOT of places 

Well let's set up for a meet and greet sometime next week.

I am on the 7th floor of Kona and JanT is on the 6th floor IIRC.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

I was wondering how quiet it was there.  We’re going to make a trip there before we leave.
See you soon!!



crf450x said:


> crf450x said:
> 
> 
> 
> JanT. That's great news and we will be looking forward to a ko olina meet up. We git into town last night and staying in Waikiki until Sunday. It is eearily quiet here in town.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## JanT

@amy241,

Darn it!  I’m so sorry!!  But we’ll meet up soon.  You’re here through 20 December if I remember correctly?

Thank you for the compliment on the cheesecake.  It turned out pretty well.  Shall I make another one for our meet up?



amy241 said:


> I didn’t get any email or notification through TUG about the meet up! I find that even though I subscribe to a thread, the emails are inconsistent. I happened to check today and discovered we missed one. If you don’t see a response, give us a jingle on the phone for villa 10505.
> 
> That cheesecake looked amazing!!


----------



## NiteMaire

JanT said:


> Thank you for the compliment on the cheesecake.  It turned out pretty well.  Shall I make another one for our meet up?


If you do, I might just crash the party!  It looks amazing!


----------



## frank808

JanT said:


> @amy241,
> Thank you for the compliment on the cheesecake. It turned out pretty well. Shall I make another one for our meet up?





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

Thank you and yes, y’all should come!!




NiteMaire said:


> If you do, I might just crash the party!  It looks amazing!


----------



## amy241

JanT said:


> @amy241,
> 
> Darn it!  I’m so sorry!!  But we’ll meet up soon.  You’re here through 20 December if I remember correctly?
> 
> Thank you for the compliment on the cheesecake.  It turned out pretty well.  Shall I make another one for our meet up?



Oh, another cheesecake would be great. Yes, we depart on Dec. 20th.


----------



## JanT

Ok great!  Not sure when everyone would like to meet up so people can chime in.  For cheesecake I need 2 days notice.  LoL 


amy241 said:


> Oh, another cheesecake would be great. Yes, we depart on Dec. 20th.


----------



## amy241

NiteMaire said:


> We started from the North.  We were prepared for at least 5 miles thanks to AllTrails.  We were also aware that there was no shade, so we had water, sunscreen, and long-sleeve shirts.  The trail reminded us of the trail to Green Sand Beach on the Big Island.
> 
> You can park near the reserve, but you need a permit. I have the info so we can get a permit next time (it'll give me a reason to drive our Jeep Wrangler!).  For those wanting the info:  www.hawaiistateparks.org, 808.587.0300.  I presume when you get the permit, they give you the code for the lock on the gate.  For those reading, don't do it unless you have a 4x4.  Sedans will not suffice!



I have a 4 wheel Jeep vehicle but don’t know how to use it. It has a second gear shifter inside. It has markings like 2H, 4H, 4L on the shifter.


----------



## crf450x

We don't check in until Sunday and my daughter loves cheesecake, ha ha .... I bet my wife and daughter would love to get some of your decorating tips because your final presentations look so great. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## crf450x

amy241 said:


> I have a 4 wheel Jeep vehicle but don’t know how to use it. It has a second gear shifter inside. It has markings like 2H, 4H, 4L on the shifter.


To engage the 4H OR 4L using the transfer case is fairly easy but you shouldn't need it unless you go in soft soft sand. First get the jeep rolling slowly, less than 5mph and put the transmission in neutral then put the transfer case in 4H. Then to get in 4L follow the same steps. You can then do the reverse to get back in 2H. There are some additional details related to using the transfer case but the above basic tips will work if needed to get you out of stuck situation. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64

JanT said:


> Thank you and yes, y’all should come!!



If there is another one of these cheese cakes, I may delay my return trip. LOL

One thing is how it looked but the taste was beyond anything I remember. Definitely AMAZING.


----------



## JanT

You’re so sweet, @samara64.  

I will certainly do another cheesecake. When do you leave?


samara64 said:


> If there is another one of these cheese cakes, I may delay my return trip. LOL
> 
> One thing is how it looked but the taste was beyond anything I remember. Definitely AMAZING.


----------



## JanT

Thank you @crf450x.  I’ll definitely delay the cheesecake baking so your daughter can get a piece.  LoL  How long will you be here for?


crf450x said:


> We don't check in until Sunday and my daughter loves cheesecake, ha ha .... I bet my wife and daughter would love to get some of your decorating tips because your final presentations look so great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64

JanT said:


> You’re so sweet, @samara64.  ❤❤
> 
> I will certainly do another cheesecake. When do you leave?




This Saturday so no way it will work. May be next time.


----------



## Kapolei

Last bite ...four guys here that just devoured leftovers


----------



## JanT

Well darn it.  I’m sorry you won’t be here.  Next time maybe we should all meet up in Aruba - that would be a fun trip!


samara64 said:


> This Saturday so no way it will work. May be next time.


----------



## JanT

You paced yourself!!  


Kapolei said:


> Last bite View attachment 28785


----------



## crf450x

JanT said:


> Thank you @crf450x. I’ll definitely delay the cheesecake baking so your daughter can get a piece. LoL How long will you be here for?


We will only be at Ko Olina for a week starting this sunday.... we usually try to stay 3 weeks on various islands but this year has not bern a normal year, to say the least.... 

Even with the shorter trip and the kids still doing remote schooling until tomorrow, we are loving being back on the islands. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

I was going to try to stop out to one of these but I’ve been busy at work the last couple of weeks. I’m trying to get things ready since I’ll be on vacation for two weeks starting Saturday.

I live in Waikiki and wasn’t up for the ride out there after a long day at work. One of these times it will work out and I’ll be able to make it.


----------



## crf450x

slip said:


> I was going to try to stop out to one of these but I’ve been busy at work the last couple of weeks. I’m trying to get things ready since I’ll be on vacation for two weeks starting Saturday.
> 
> I live in Waikiki and wasn’t up for the ride out there after a long day at work. One of these times it will work out and I’ll be able to make it.


We are staying at the Embassy Suites till Sunday, so if you had time before you leave for Molokai let us know and we could meet up and talk shop and timeshare adventures. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

crf450x said:


> We are staying at the Embassy Suites till Sunday, so if you had time before you leave for Molokai let us know and we could meet up and talk shop and timeshare adventures.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



Yes, I see you were in Waikiki and if we weren’t going to Molokai Saturday morning it would be a definitely yes.

If I get out early enough tomorrow it may work. I’m prettt much straight up Lewers on the Canal.


----------



## frank808

Did you take a covid test to fly interisland?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

frank808 said:


> Did you take a covid test to fly interisland?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Yes, on Wednesday and I just got my results back this morning. My wife and I just uploaded them onto the travel website.


----------



## amy241

slip said:


> Yes, on Wednesday and I just got my results back this morning. My wife and I just uploaded them onto the travel website.



Where did you test at? I’m not seeing any rapid PCR test locations at approved testing partners. I happened to look into this issue this morning for our May 2020 trip which involves a 3 island stay.


----------



## crf450x

slip said:


> Yes, I see you were in Waikiki and if we weren’t going to Molokai Saturday morning it would be a definitely yes.
> 
> If I get out early enough tomorrow it may work. I’m prettt much straight up Lewers on the Canal.


Definitely let us know. We will be hanging around the city tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## lynne

amy241 said:


> Where did you test at? I’m not seeing any rapid PCR test locations at approved testing partners. I happened to look into this issue this morning for our May 2020 trip which involves a 3 island stay.











						Hawaii expands list of inter-island travel testing partners
					

The State of Hawaii expanded its list of trusted testing partners for inter-island travel. New to the list is Diagnostic Laboratory Services. v




					www.khon2.com


----------



## slip

amy241 said:


> Where did you test at? I’m not seeing any rapid PCR test locations at approved testing partners. I happened to look into this issue this morning for our May 2020 trip which involves a 3 island stay.



We went to the Longs/CVS at 1030 King Street. We took it Wednesday and got the results this morning.

I had a couple hassles with MyChart but I got them straightened out and everything uploaded to the Safe Travels website and we each have our QR code’s.


----------



## frank808

slip said:


> Yes, on Wednesday and I just got my results back this morning. My wife and I just uploaded them onto the travel website.


We are supposed to go to Maui in March. Maybe costco pharmacies on Oahu will be doing Covid tests by then. 

I have used CVS in florida and it was great. And another friend has used Walgreens in Florida with no problem also.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## amy241

slip said:


> We went to the Longs/CVS at 1030 King Street. We took it Wednesday and got the results this morning.
> 
> I had a couple hassles with MyChart but I got them straightened out and everything uploaded to the Safe Travels website and we each have our QR code’s.



‘That was actually really fast as I don’t think CVS offers the rapid PCR test.


----------



## slip

Everything worked out and I was able to have an awesome meetup with @crf450x and his wife. 
It was great talking about our timeshares and our travels to Hawaii. We found we have a lot in common and the time flew by. I hope you guys were able to pickup your food before they closed.

We enjoyed a beer and my wife loved the cream puffs, Mahalo for both and Thanks for taking the time from your vacation. Enjoy your time at Ko’olina.
Just proving again that Tuggers are the best.


----------



## crf450x

Really enjoyed our meet up in waikiki with @slip enjoying a local brew and talking story. I am impressed how he made the commitment to move to the islands that we all love here in the Hawaii timeshare forum and how everything fell into place. There is something special about these islands that just can not be put into words. 

Hope we meet up again in the future the next time we are in Oahu to share more timeshare memories and life on the islands. 

Enjoy your vacation at your home on Molakai, and for the record, we did get to Helenas Hawaiian food last night just before they closed and it was great as usual. Love that place. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

I’m glad you made it. Time flies when we get talking like that. Pretty windy here on Molokai, just like Oahu has been the last almost week now. Winds are supposed to subside on Tuesday.


----------



## samara64

Thank you all for making our Ko Olina stay such a memorable one. We just got back to our sweet home..


----------



## JanT

It was great meeting you, Sam!  So glad you made it home safely!  Have a wonderful holiday season and we’ll meet up again for certain.  


samara64 said:


> Thank you all for making our Ko Olina stay such a memorable one. We just got back to our sweet home..


----------



## frank808

Glad you got home safely and it was fun talking with you. Will give you a ring when we get to your neck of the woods next year.

Stay safe.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64

JanT said:


> It was great meeting you, Sam!  So glad you made it home safely!  Have a wonderful holiday season and we’ll meet up again for certain.




Thanks @JanT , @frank808 , @klpc , @sjsharkie and @Kapolei for the nice time and chat.. looking forward to seeing you all and all other tuggers that I did not get to see this time.

Sam


----------



## NiteMaire

DW and I recently discovered a gem.  Next time you're on your way to/from the North Shore, stop at Paalaa Kai Bakery and get a snow puffy.  Better yet, get a dozen or two.  I'm a huge fan of malasadas, but the snow puffy is even better.  It's so good, I'd go out of the way to get one.  The bakery is located at 66-935 Kaukonahua Rd, Waialua, HI 96791.

Seriously, stop and get one or two or three.  You're welcome!


----------



## frank808

Awe forgot to mention their snow puffies. Also stop next door for some of the fried chicken. Pretty good as we drive there for the fried chicken and spam musubi. Then finish it off with a dozen puffies.

Snownpuffy has a flaky buttery crust filled with a creamy custard.  Yum yum. Pic attached

If you like Long John's, stop by Kilani bakery in Wahiawa. Makes the best long John's on the island!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime

Wondering what activities are open in Oahu? We were considering taking our daughter for a week in January for her 9th birthday but we are concerned that most places will be closed.


----------



## PearlCity

TravelTime said:


> Wondering what activities are open in Oahu? We were considering taking our daughter for a week in January for her 9th birthday but we are concerned that most places will be closed.


Kualoa ranch is open. All beaches and hiking trails are open. What activities were you looking to do?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Bars are closed (though I dont think that would matter to a 9yr old) and restaurants are operating at reduced capacity for dine in. Most outdoor activities I know of are open. The Diamond Head trail, USS Missouri, Pacific Aviation Museum and Hanauma bay are some tourist things I know are still closed. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime

PearlCity said:


> Kualoa ranch is open. All beaches and hiking trails are open. What activities were you looking to do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk



Snorkeling, going into the waves, surfing lesson, kayaking, sailing and stuff like that. Also I wanted to go to the dolphin place but that says it’s closed until March. Maybe go over to Aulani for a character breakfast if they are going it.


----------



## PearlCity

TravelTime said:


> Snorkeling, going into the waves, surfing lesson, kayaking, sailing and stuff like that. Also I wanted to go to the dolphin place but that says it’s closed until March. Maybe go over to Aulani for a character breakfast if they are going it.


I know Haunauma bay is closed but other beaches are open so im sure you can find snorkeling spots. I believe surfing lessons are open too- i saw lessons going on at the beach a couple of weeks ago. I think there maybe was a dolphin swim thing open at the Kahala mandarin hotel,and i heard advertisments for boat tours to see dophins etc on the radio. Im also pretty sure kayak rentals are open. Any kind of tour or excursions have downsized to keep to gathering limits so my advice is book early. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crf450x

Had a great TUG meet up with @JanT , @frank808 and @amy241 on the lawn at MKO tonight. JanT made a truly delicious caramel apple struesel cheesecake. Seriously tasty. Fun talking story about timeshares and travel with other tuggers. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## amyhwang

Aulani is currently not doing any character meals, and you must be a staying guest to eat there currently.  Not sure about January, but I would not count on character meals there so soon.


----------



## JanT

crf450x said:


> Had a great TUG meet up with @JanT , @frank808 and @amy241 on the lawn at MKO tonight. JanT made a truly delicious caramel apple struesel cheesecake. Seriously tasty. Fun talking story about timeshares and travel with other tuggers.
> 
> It was great to meet new TUGGERS and their spouses and children.  TUGGERS are simply the best people and we  truly enjoyed the evening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64

crf450x said:


> JanT made a truly delicious caramel apple streusel cheesecake. Seriously tasty.



Enough said @JanT . I am considering heading back to Ko Olina but need to arrange for a new COVIND testing. LOL


----------



## JanT

If you come back while we’re still here (we leave in the 12th) I’ll make one for you.  


samara64 said:


> Enough said @JanT . I am considering heading back to Ko Olina but need to arrange for a new COVIND testing. LOL


----------



## samara64

Thanks Jan.


----------



## b2bailey

TravelTime said:


> Wondering what activities are open in Oahu? We were considering taking our daughter for a week in January for her 9th birthday but we are concerned that most places will be closed.


Just my two cents worth, but Hawaii is such a special destination I'd save it for Birthday #10. Also, for a first trip, wouldn't want to insert all the Covid stuff on her first HI memory.


----------



## TravelTime

b2bailey said:


> Just my two cents worth, but Hawaii is such a special destination I'd save it for Birthday #10. Also, for a first trip, wouldn't want to insert all the Covid stuff on her first HI memory.



Yes we decided to not go,


----------



## bendadin

Please tell me that Ko Olina at Christmas is worth of the hassles due to Covid

I rented Ko Olina is IRL I can't get to it with what I own. So problem after problem after problem. We can fly for free but with that 72 hour Covid test rule, we just bought tickets. And they were doing free rapid testing in the Bay Area. So I bought tickets there as well since I needed to have firm appointments. And we live on the East Coast. We have never been to the Bay Area.

So then rapid tests disappeared. And we have to negative Covid here before we go to California. Then we have a daily negative Covid testing out there until we get results that are within 72 hours of ANY flight at the moment. Our first test is on a Saturday (Fedex courier?) so I have to surmise that we aren't going to be on the flight that I paid for on Tuesday. So then it is back to standby so I have the decision of maybe have to send a teen or two to HNL and not making it there myself. And then we still have the 72 hour rule. Hubby will meet us out there (hopefully.) This thing is turning in to a beast.

If we make it there, I will be shocked. We have hurdle after hurdle and each one of them can take us out. And I certainly don't to get out, someone get a positive, and then we are stuck on the West Coast for weeks.


----------



## b2bailey

bendadin said:


> Please tell me that Ko Olina at Christmas is worth of the hassles due to Covid
> 
> I rented Ko Olina is IRL I can't get to it with what I own. So problem after problem after problem. We can fly for free but with that 72 hour Covid test rule, we just bought tickets. And they were doing free rapid testing in the Bay Area. So I bought tickets there as well since I needed to have firm appointments. And we live on the East Coast. We have never been to the Bay Area.
> 
> So then rapid tests disappeared. And we have to negative Covid here before we go to California. Then we have a daily negative Covid testing out there until we get results that are within 72 hours of ANY flight at the moment. Our first test is on a Saturday (Fedex courier?) so I have to surmise that we aren't going to be on the flight that I paid for on Tuesday. So then it is back to standby so I have the decision of maybe have to send a teen or two to HNL and not making it there myself. And then we still have the 72 hour rule. Hubby will meet us out there (hopefully.) This thing is turning in to a beast.
> 
> If we make it there, I will be shocked. We have hurdle after hurdle and each one of them can take us out. And I certainly don't to get out, someone get a positive, and then we are stuck on the West Coast for weeks.


I live in CA. Yesterday I spotted a 2BR at Ko-olina in mid-January using a weakling trade. I booked it, figuring I could add e-plus. After reading most recent rules, I chickened out. Called and cancelled. 
(I already did the 14 day quarantine in Maui last month.)


----------



## Lv2Trvl

If you are flying United out of SFO they have rapid test at the airport. Must make appointments. Hawaiian also doing tests for their passengers. Don't know details. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

That is A LOT of juggling.  Are you going only for a week?  With that many of you trying to get your tests pushed through with Covid on the rise it would be taking a chance.  But, if you’re going through the Bay Area you can get tested at the airport (as of right now - anything is subject to change).

If you can do the rapid testing at the airport in the Bay Area then that’s what I would do if you really want to go.  

You could run into issues sending your teens ahead as I’m not certain but they might not be able to check in at the resort.  At some resorts (I don’t know about KoOlina) a person has to be 21 or older.  I would check that just to make sure.

Having said that, I’ll try to answer your question as to whether it’s worth going through some hoops to get there.

It is a beautiful resort - probably our favorite out of all the ones we’ve been to. We have been here for the last 6 weeks and are staying another 2. They are decorating now for Christmas and it’s very pretty. It’s hard for me to feel like it’s Christmas when it’s so tropical but they are doing a nice job in setting some holiday spirit in the main areas.

Most things are open at limited capacity but the spa and activities are not. You are supposed to wear a mask anywhere on the property except if you’re in the pool but not everyone is following that. Grrrrr...

Having to wear a mask makes it a little less carefree but you don’t have to wear one at the beach so you can still work on your tan.

I think if you want to relax at the beach, have a great area to walk, run, etc. you will love it here.  There are a lot of areas you can explore (you will need a car) like Haleiwa, North Shore, Dole Plantation, etc. (@frank808, @NiteMaire, @Kapolei can chime in and tell you about tons of things to do here because they live here).

If you’re looking for nightlife, etc., this isn’t a resort for that.  But it is beautiful here and I think you will love it).  Just my opinion though.  

Will it be worth it?  If you get here without any hiccups then I would say yes.  But, if it turns into a circus to get here for only a week then I would say no and schedule for a time in the future when getting here isn’t so stressful and mask wearing won’t be needed.



bendadin said:


> Please tell me that Ko Olina at Christmas is worth of the hassles due to Covid
> 
> I rented Ko Olina is IRL I can't get to it with what I own. So problem after problem after problem. We can fly for free but with that 72 hour Covid test rule, we just bought tickets. And they were doing free rapid testing in the Bay Area. So I bought tickets there as well since I needed to have firm appointments. And we live on the East Coast. We have never been to the Bay Area.
> 
> So then rapid tests disappeared. And we have to negative Covid here before we go to California. Then we have a daily negative Covid testing out there until we get results that are within 72 hours of ANY flight at the moment. Our first test is on a Saturday (Fedex courier?) so I have to surmise that we aren't going to be on the flight that I paid for on Tuesday. So then it is back to standby so I have the decision of maybe have to send a teen or two to HNL and not making it there myself. And then we still have the 72 hour rule. Hubby will meet us out there (hopefully.) This thing is turning in to a beast.
> 
> If we make it there, I will be shocked. We have hurdle after hurdle and each one of them can take us out. And I certainly don't to get out, someone get a positive, and then we are stuck on the West Coast for weeks.


----------



## Henry M.

American Airlines offers rapid testing at DFW. You could try flying through there with a long enough layover.


----------



## bendadin

JanT said:


> That is A LOT of juggling.  Are you going only for a week?  With that many of you trying to get your tests pushed through with Covid on the rise it would be taking a chance.  But, if you’re going through the Bay Area you can get tested at the airport (as of right now - anything is subject to change).
> 
> If you can do the rapid testing at the airport in the Bay Area then that’s what I would do if you really want to go.
> 
> You could run into issues sending your teens ahead as I’m not certain but they might not be able to check in at the resort.  At some resorts (I don’t know about KoOlina) a person has to be 21 or older.  I would check that just to make sure.
> 
> Having said that, I’ll try to answer your question as to whether it’s worth going through some hoops to get there.
> 
> It is a beautiful resort - probably our favorite out of all the ones we’ve been to. We have been here for the last 6 weeks and are staying another 2. They are decorating now for Christmas and it’s very pretty. It’s hard for me to feel like it’s Christmas when it’s so tropical but they are doing a nice job in setting some holiday spirit in the main areas.
> 
> Most things are open at limited capacity but the spa and activities are not. You are supposed to wear a mask anywhere on the property except if you’re in the pool but not everyone is following that. Grrrrr...
> 
> Having to wear a mask makes it a little less carefree but you don’t have to wear one at the beach so you can still work on your tan.
> 
> I think if you want to relax at the beach, have a great area to walk, run, etc. you will love it here.  There are a lot of areas you can explore (you will need a car) like Haleiwa, North Shore, Dole Plantation, etc. (@frank808, @NiteMaire, @Kapolei can chime in and tell you about tons of things to do here because they live here).
> 
> If you’re looking for nightlife, etc., this isn’t a resort for that.  But it is beautiful here and I think you will love it).  Just my opinion though.
> 
> Will it be worth it?  If you get here without any hiccups then I would say yes.  But, if it turns into a circus to get here for only a week then I would say no and schedule for a time in the future when getting here isn’t so stressful and mask wearing won’t be needed.



Thank you. The plan was 11 nights but we are going to leave on Christmas night standby to avoid the crowds and getting stuck, I hope.

We have 4 nights at Beach Walk and then the week at Ko Olina. I would skip Beach Walk if possible but it is the 4 presidential so it is hard to replace that and it was the cheapest thing that I could have booked. I have one night book with my DVC points just to check out Aulani. When hubby and I were there years ago, there was a man in Waikiki who could write on a grain of rice. So we had him put all of our kids names on it...at the time. I went to go show my youngest and quickly decided to put it away as she wasn't on it. 

Kauai closing down is a concern, though.


----------



## NiteMaire

bendadin said:


> Please tell me that Ko Olina at Christmas is worth of the hassles due to Covid
> 
> I rented Ko Olina is IRL I can't get to it with what I own. So problem after problem after problem. We can fly for free but with that 72 hour Covid test rule, we just bought tickets. And they were doing free rapid testing in the Bay Area. So I bought tickets there as well since I needed to have firm appointments. And we live on the East Coast. We have never been to the Bay Area.
> 
> If we make it there, I will be shocked. We have hurdle after hurdle and each one of them can take us out. And I certainly don't to get out, someone get a positive, and then we are stuck on the West Coast for weeks.


Ko Olina is worth it IMO.  Some businesses are closed, but beaches, hikes, and other activities are open (with restrictions).  You can go grocery shopping and use the kitchen and/or grills at the resort.  Take out is available at many restaurants; seating is available in some.  Both restaurants on property are open.  The lagoon and pools at the resort are open; you can reserve time at the pool and umbrellas at the lagoon, and you can rent cabanas at the lagoon.  If they decorate as usual, it's the prettiest time of year at the resort.


----------



## frank808

Decorations are up at MKO.


----------



## samara64

frank808 said:


> Decorations are up at MKO.



Any pics please.


----------



## frank808

Will walk around grounds to tie and get pics. Here are pics of the first big winter swells.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10spro

frank808 said:


> Decorations are up at MKO.


Would love to see some pics. I'm over at MOC now and am a bit underwhelmed at their holiday decorations.


----------



## JanT

We haven't taken any pictures of the Christmas decorations yet.  I'll try to grab a few tonight and post.  

I've been busy doing some baking for the employees here (front desk staff, valet, housekeeping, etc.). We are just so grateful for how well they have been taking care of us here and so grateful that we've had this opportunity to be here for all this time. So, I've been busy in the kitchen between daily walks and beach time. LoL Here's a picture of some of what I've been baking.

Also, we had to move units this past Saturday and while I dislike having to move I'm not complaining in the least about this view and that we are able to stay in the same unit the rest of the time we're here. Just feel so blessed in every way.


----------



## frank808

Looks like you are in a xx17 unit. What floor you on? We are on the 7th floor.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

We’re in the Naia building.  11th floor.  Did you move to this building?


frank808 said:


> Looks like you are in a xx17 unit. What floor you on? We are on the 7th floor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

JanT said:


> We’re in the Naia building. 11th floor. Did you move to this building?


Nope still in Kona on 7th floor. Looking at the lawn pics and not seeing Naia pool below, led me to believe you are back in Kona.

We are moving this Saturday to our new room for a week. Then we get to move one last time for our last 3 weeks here. Then off to visiting the east coast. Royal finally cancelled our cruise that was set to depart in 28 days today. Luckily I made alternative plans already. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## amyhwang

JanT, those goodies are beautiful!  I bet the staff loved them, and the kind gesture.  I am so impressed with your baking talent!

I’m loving following along with you all at Ko Olina.  We won’t be back until next October, and I’m finally feeling the travel withdrawals as I’ve been home since January.

Wishing all of you a safe and enjoyable time there!


----------



## luv_maui

JanT said:


> We haven't taken any pictures of the Christmas decorations yet.  I'll try to grab a few tonight and post.
> 
> I've been busy doing some baking for the employees here (front desk staff, valet, housekeeping, etc.). We are just so grateful for how well they have been taking care of us here and so grateful that we've had this opportunity to be here for all this time. So, I've been busy in the kitchen between daily walks and beach time. LoL Here's a picture of some of what I've been baking.
> 
> Also, we had to move units this past Saturday and while I dislike having to move I'm not complaining in the least about this view and that we are able to stay in the same unit the rest of the time we're here. Just feel so blessed in every way.
> View attachment 29437View attachment 29438


Impressive cookie baking, really looking forward to meeting you and any other TUGGERS there.


----------



## frank808

Those cookies sure look yuuuumyyy.  Are they sugar cookies?


----------



## JanT

Thank you so much.  I mostly enjoy baking (except under stressful situations LoL).  I love baking for people like the staff of places especially, because it can truly show them how much they are appreciated. They get lost in the shuffle so often,  that just to know someone is thinking of them means so much to them. We’ve been really appreciative of their efforts during our stay.




amyhwang said:


> JanT, those goodies are beautiful!  I bet the staff loved them, and the kind gesture.  I am so impressed with your baking talent!
> 
> I’m loving following along with you all at Ko Olina.  We won’t be back until next October, and I’m finally feeling the travel withdrawals as I’ve been home since January.
> 
> Wishing all of you a safe and enjoyable time there!


----------



## JanT

Thank you, @frank808. Yes, they are sugar cookies.  And honestly, I have an excellent recipe and they are quite good.  



frank808 said:


> Those cookies sure look yuuuumyyy.  Are they sugar cookies?


----------



## frank808

JanT said:


> Thank you, @frank808. Yes, they are sugar cookies. And honestly, I have an excellent recipe and they are quite good.


I believe they taste better than they look! And th eye look very good. So much talent and I am glad that I got to eat so much of your wonderful desserts.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

Thank you!  And since we’re going to meet up one more time next week, you’ll get another opportunity.  You never know what might show up as dessert.  


frank808 said:


> I believe they taste better than they look! And th eye look very good. So much talent and I am glad that I got to eat so much of your wonderful desserts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## crf450x

JanT said:


> We haven't taken any pictures of the Christmas decorations yet. I'll try to grab a few tonight and post.
> 
> I've been busy doing some baking for the employees here (front desk staff, valet, housekeeping, etc.). We are just so grateful for how well they have been taking care of us here and so grateful that we've had this opportunity to be here for all this time. So, I've been busy in the kitchen between daily walks and beach time. LoL Here's a picture of some of what I've been baking.
> 
> Also, we had to move units this past Saturday and while I dislike having to move I'm not complaining in the least about this view and that we are able to stay in the same unit the rest of the time we're here. Just feel so blessed in every way.
> View attachment 29437View attachment 29438


WOW JAN!!! Those cookies look incredible!!! I showed them to my wife and daughter and we are so impressed with how they turned out. Way nicer then we have seen at any bakery. 

Mind sharing your sugar cookie recipe? We would love to try to do it ourselves. There would be no way we can get them decorated the same way, but it would be fun (more likely frustrating) to attempt to replicate. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

Aww...you’re so kind.  Really, I feel very “amateur hour” in cookie decorating compared to real cookie artists.  They do amazing work.  The difference is they have real talent and way more patience than I have.  LoL  Believe me, you can definitely make them look as good as mine do.

I think I owe you a cheesecake recipe so I’ll PM that and the cookie recipe to you as well.  It was great meeting y’all and hopefully we’ll all meet up again down the line.  Stay safe and healthy! 



crf450x said:


> WOW JAN!!! Those cookies look incredible!!! I showed them to my wife and daughter and we are so impressed with how they turned out. Way nicer then we have seen at any bakery.
> 
> Mind sharing your sugar cookie recipe? We would love to try to do it ourselves. There would be no way we can get them decorated the same way, but it would be fun (more likely frustrating) to attempt to replicate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

I was finally able to grab a few pictures of the Christmas decorations here at KoOlina.  They're not the greatest pictures but it will give everyone an idea of what it's like.  I feel it's kind of underwhelming but seriously that's just because we go ALL out at Christmas when we are home.  I mean seriously ALL out - I decorate every room in the house and we have a pretty elaborate display of Christmas on the outside.  LoL  But, it is very beautiful here as they have placed many poinsettias, garland, lighted reindeer, lights on many of the palm tree trunk, etc.  I'm very grateful for all the effort they have put in.


----------



## samara64

Thanks Jan for the pics.

Can you please Pm me for the recopies as well.


----------



## JanT

Absolutely!


samara64 said:


> Thanks Jan for the pics.
> 
> Can you please Pm me for the recopies as well.


----------



## luv_maui

Wow!  Incredible, fun, nice, TUG get together tonight.  Jan brought delicious cake and wonderfully surprisingly beautiful xmas cookie presents for every tugger .  THANK YOU JAN!!!

Jan’s latest cake, followed beautifully boxed xmas cookies to personally take home.  Jan is truly a wonderful caring person.  The staff at MKO must love her.  And we too are blessed for her TUGGER contributions, cake if you’re blessed to meet up with her, and just overall nice conversations.  She is truly a special person, and I’m glad to have met her and the other TUGGERS to tonight.

I’l


----------



## JanT

What sweet words - thank you so very much.  

I have so enjoyed meeting all of the TUGGERS that have been here during our time here.  It’s wonderful to get to know everyone, hearing about their lives and timeshare ownership.  I have to say this has just been such an exceptional and special trip for so many reasons - and meeting up with TUGGERS has been such a huge part of that.

Somehow we got away tonight without getting a picture of all of us though.    

 Thank you again, luv_maui.  Looking forward to meeting up with you and other TUGGERS down the line somewhere.  

Merry Christmas everyone!  



luv_maui said:


> Wow!  Incredible, fun, nice, TUG get together tonight.  Jan brought delicious cake and wonderfully surprisingly beautiful xmas cookie presents for every tugger .  THANK YOU JAN!!!
> 
> Jan’s latest cake, followed beautifully boxed xmas cookies to personally take home.  Jan is truly a wonderful caring person.  The staff at MKO must love her.  And we too are blessed for her TUGGER contributions, cake if you’re blessed to meet up with her, and just overall nice conversations.  She is truly a special person, and I’m glad to have met her and the other TUGGERS to tonight.
> 
> I’lView attachment 29758View attachment 29759View attachment 29760


----------



## amy241

We enjoyed the TUG get together last night as well. The eggnog cake was amazing! I would love the have the recipe. And the Christmas cookies were a work of art! My cookies never look this good.

I did discover a CA website where I can track dwindling ICU capacity in CA’s 5 zones that will trigger the stay at home order once ICU capacity reaches 15%. You have to click on the zone of interest on the map to get current stats. As of yesterday, the Bay Area zone was at 24.5%. I am still uncertain as to whether I should change all tickets to route through LAX and take the red-eye out of HNL. I prefer a stay over at a hotel at SFO since I don’t sleep well on planes. But I can’t predict where the Bay Area ICU capacity will be on 12/20. I wish I had a crystal ball. On the other hand, JetBlue now offers Mint service from LAX to PBI (West Palm Beach) which is our home airport. We would prefer to fly into PBI instead of FLL.









						Current safety measures
					

Steps you can take to protect yourself from COVID-19 and prevent its spread.




					covid19.ca.gov


----------



## luv_maui

amy241 said:


> We enjoyed the TUG get together last night as well. The eggnog cake was amazing! I would love the have the recipe. And the Christmas cookies were a work of art! My cookies never look this good.
> 
> I did discover a CA website where I can track dwindling ICU capacity in CA’s 5 zones that will trigger the stay at home order once ICU capacity reaches 15%. You have to click on the zone of interest on the map to get current stats. As of yesterday, the Bay Area zone was at 24.5%. I am still uncertain as to whether I should change all tickets to route through LAX and take the red-eye out of HNL. I prefer a stay over at a hotel at SFO since I don’t sleep well on planes. But I can’t predict where the Bay Area ICU capacity will be on 12/20. I wish I had a crystal ball. On the other hand, JetBlue now offers Mint service from LAX to PBI (West Palm Beach) which is our home airport. We would prefer to fly into PBI instead of FLL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current safety measures
> 
> 
> Steps you can take to protect yourself from COVID-19 and prevent its spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.ca.gov


It was great meeting you and your husband.  With no change fees, maybe best to monitor and keep your plans since your best routing is what you currently have, assuming no issues.  But definitely stay on top of it.


----------



## luv_maui

Uh oh, all of Jan’s yummy cookies are gone.  The snowflake cookies were especially yummy, but all very good.  


THANK YOU JAN!!


----------



## luv_maui

For those missing the earlier post, here’s what was left after only 1 day.  It was a FULL xmas red tin of Jan Yummy cookies!!


----------



## crf450x

We were lucky to have a great tug meet up at Ko Olina and enjoyed meeting other TUGGERS and JanT cheesecake. Those cookies look incredible and I am sure tasted even better than they look. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

Y’all are so sweet.  I’m glad you enjoyed them luv_maui.  I was so happy to share a little Christmas cheer with everyone.

Here’s to a better 2021!  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## JanT

Well...we’re on the plane and heading back home to Texas.  These last 8 weeks have been beyond amazing and very healing for me.

I needed this time for many reasons, much of which was to mourn my mom’s passing almost a year ago.  We were so busy getting the house ready to sell and then selling it, moving to an apartment, etc. that I really didn’t get time to mourn.  I’ve spent a lot of time during this trip doing just that.

Last night I took a few of her ashes and cast them into the ocean along with a beautiful pink hibiscus.  She never made it to Hawaii and always wanted to.  She just never made time for it.  I felt a sense of calm as I said a prayer for her and released a part of her into the vast beauty of the ocean.

So, now it’s back home to reality.  I am sad to be leaving beautiful Hawaii and so very grateful for its welcoming arms.  I love KoOlina and find tremendous peace there.  I will be back.

I am so grateful to have met so many TUGGERS on this trip. How wonderful that we were able to visit and put faces to our virtual friends. I have said this before but TUGGERS are just simply the best. ❤❤

Until we meet again Hawaii and my precious new friends, God bless and keep you.

May the spirit of this holiday season being abundant happiness, love, and peace.


----------



## samara64

Jan, Sorry to hear about your mom but I think this will help a lot to close this. 

Was a pleasure meeting you both.

Have a great trip.


----------



## amy241

As an update on our return trip from Hawaii on 12/20, we received a hotel confirmation today from the Grand Hyatt at SFO that had this text in it in a section titled “Covid19 Travel Update”:



Until further notice, in accordance with the latest California travel mandate (covid19.ca.gov), we may not honor out-of-state reservations except as follows: 

 *•*A stay involving essential workers or those traveling to / from essential work; *•*Individuals in the area to care for a vulnerable person; or *•*Reservations that are minimum 14 days (guest must quarantine in their room for minimum 14 days) 
If you have questions regarding your upcoming reservation, please contact your nearest Hyatt Global Contact Center or call 1-888-524-9288.


It looks like our return trip is going to be a challenge. I certainly don’t want to have to sit in an unsecured area of SFO overnight to wait for our departure home the next day. I technically qualify as an essential worker so I hope they let us check in.


----------



## geist1223

Can you fly through PDX? Our Airport Hotels are accepting Reservations.


----------



## amy241

geist1223 said:


> Can you fly through PDX? Our Airport Hotels are accepting Reservations.


I can get out on Hawaiian Air in first class into PDX. The problem is we paid for Mint Class seats on JetBlue from SFO to FLL ( a ridiculous $3200 for 2 one-way tickets) and I hate to have to fly coach on an airline out of PDX.  And JetBlue does not have a nonstop out of PDX into FLL or PBI, our 2 closest airports to home.


----------



## frank808

It was great meeting you and your husband JanT. Thanks for all the great goodies at the get togethers. It has been wonderful meeting so many tuggers. 

Hope to see you all in the future again. If you guys come back to Koolina make sure to PM me or start a post. Seems like a nice tradition if we can get huggers to meet weekly. I am willing to meet every week. Feels just like cruising to me. Love to meet new people and we share a same love of TS.

Have a happy holidays everyone and stay safe. 
A Hui O (till we meet again)

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## lynne

Th


amy241 said:


> I can get out on Hawaiian Air in first class into PDX. The problem is we paid for Mint Class seats on JetBlue from SFO to FLL ( a ridiculous $3200 for 2 one-way tickets) and I hate to have to fly coach on an airline out of PDX.  And JetBlue does not have a nonstop out of PDX into FLL or PBI, our 2 closest airports to home.


If you check JetBlue for those dates, the Mint Class is substantially lower.  It may make sense to cancel and rebook.  There is also a flight on United Air that will get you into SFO to catch the JetBlue redeye.   



2:15 PMDaniel K. Inouye International Airport (HNL)
Travel time: 5 hr 9 min
9:24 PMSan Francisco International Airport (SFO)
UnitedFirst ClassBoeing 737UA 724

Worth it to check other routings as it appears that there are quite a few different flight options without the overnight in a hotel


----------



## JanT

Thank you, Sam.  I miss her terribly and the time spent in Hawaii did help tremendously.

It was wonderful meeting you as well. If we make it to your area we will definitely get in touch.   



samara64 said:


> Jan, Sorry to hear about your mom but I think this will help a lot to close this.
> 
> Was a pleasure meeting you both.
> 
> Have a great trip.


----------



## JanT

Amy,

So enjoyed meeting you and your sweet husband!  I’ll PM you the recipe for the eggnog cake.  I forgot to do that when I sent the other recipes.

I hope all goes well with your trip home.  I know you’re concerned and if at all possible I would think about rerouting if there’s a viable route that works for you.  That would help you enjoy your last week in Hawaii much more.

Take good care and enjoy the rest of your trip.  Hope to meet up again someday!



amy241 said:


> We enjoyed the TUG get together last night as well. The eggnog cake was amazing! I would love the have the recipe. And the Christmas cookies were a work of art! My cookies never look this good.
> 
> I did discover a CA website where I can track dwindling ICU capacity in CA’s 5 zones that will trigger the stay at home order once ICU capacity reaches 15%. You have to click on the zone of interest on the map to get current stats. As of yesterday, the Bay Area zone was at 24.5%. I am still uncertain as to whether I should change all tickets to route through LAX and take the red-eye out of HNL. I prefer a stay over at a hotel at SFO since I don’t sleep well on planes. But I can’t predict where the Bay Area ICU capacity will be on 12/20. I wish I had a crystal ball. On the other hand, JetBlue now offers Mint service from LAX to PBI (West Palm Beach) which is our home airport. We would prefer to fly into PBI instead of FLL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current safety measures
> 
> 
> Steps you can take to protect yourself from COVID-19 and prevent its spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.ca.gov


----------



## JanT

Oh my goodness.  Returned home yesterday to wind, rain, and cold!!  The sun is out today but it’s 35 degrees out.  I’m not looking forward to going outside.


----------



## samara64

JanT said:


> Thank you, Sam.  I miss her terribly and the time spent in Hawaii did help tremendously.
> 
> It was wonderful meeting you as well. If we make it to your area we will definitely get in touch.




Glad to hear Jan. Please let me know when you are in the area.

We are hovering around 40s but raining all the time.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## PaulaC

JanT said:


> Oh my goodness.  Returned home yesterday to wind, rain, and cold!!  The sun is out today but it’s 35 degrees out.  I’m not looking forward to going outside.



Jan,
I have loved living vicariously through you these past few weeks.  We were fortunate to spend six weeks in Hawaii this year before COVID, however we grudgingly canceled our 2021 reservations.  Although we own Marriott properties on three of the Hawaiian islands, KoOlina is our favorite.  We love the staff there, they really are ohana and we will miss them terribly.

We also live in Texas and are not enjoying these cold days a bit!   Today was supposed to be in the low 60's,  but it looks like an impossibility to me.

Paula


----------



## frank808

Anybody wants to join Amy and myself for a get together tonight. Will be at the same place, the stage in front of Kona tower that the Luau is held. Big green lawn next to Longboards and in front of Longhis.

See whoever can make it at 7pm. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui

frank808 said:


> Anybody wants to join Amy and myself for a get together tonight. Will be at the same place, the stage in front of Kona tower that the Luau is held. Big green lawn next to Longboards and in front of Longhis.
> 
> See whoever can make it at 7pm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


I’d love to join you, but I’m in Oregon with drizzle rain and about 30 degrees lower than MKO.  Would prefer to meet up with you both and others


----------



## JanT

Well, I’m with luv_maui.  I’d rather be there! It’s cold here but luckily no rain now.  Still, I’d rather be there, hanging out with y’all.

Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## samara64

Same here too. Rain and cold in Seattle. Have fun.


----------



## amy241

JanT said:


> Amy,
> 
> So enjoyed meeting you and your sweet husband!  I’ll PM you the recipe for the eggnog cake.  I forgot to do that when I sent the other recipes.
> 
> I hope all goes well with your trip home.  I know you’re concerned and if at all possible I would think about rerouting if there’s a viable route that works for you.  That would help you enjoy your last week in Hawaii much more.
> 
> Take good care and enjoy the rest of your trip.  Hope to meet up again someday!


I would love to have the recipe for the eggnog cake! It was fantastic - such a nice flavor without being over-powering. I am glad you made it home safely. We leave on Sunday and ICU capacity dropped yesterday in the Bay Area zone to 15.8%. I sure hope the hotel lets us check in on our return.


----------



## Kapolei

the cheesecake; this was the leftover that we ate later


----------

